# Homemade Flower Cabinet



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is the equipmnet:

Magnum XXXL 6" Air-Cooled Reflector
Largest reflector in the industry at 32 1/2" long x 26 1/4" wide x 7 3/4" tall 
Includes tempered glass, built-in socket & 15 ft. lamp cord 
Completely sealed - featuring gasketed glass and integrated retention bars to hold glass tightly in place 
95% reflective German aluminum interior offers excellent reflectivity and diffusion 
Re-strike bend above the lamp for optimum performance 
Powder-coated galvanized steel body 
Aerodynamic junction box improves airflow & cooling 
Maximum air cooling with built-in 6" fittings 



















GALAXY 600 WATT ELEC. BALLAST
Drives lamp to peak performance. 
Saves energy! Uses 5-12% less energy than magnetic H.I>D. (depending on lamp specification). 
Extremely efficient - 99.9% power factor. 
Soft starting - increases lamp life & reduces lumen depreciation. 
Anodized, extruded aluminum housing. 
Lightweight- 600W weighs 14 lbs. 
Can ignite both HPS & MH lamps. 
Very quiet operation. 
Rubber feet reduce noise and vibration







EYE HORTILUX LU600S/HTL/EN HORTILUX
HORTILUX SUPER HPS
Super HPS grow lamps fine-tune your lighting system to povide optimum spectral energy levels that promote vigorous plant growth. The EYE Super HPS EN Grow Lamps provide 17% more total energy and 25% more energy in the violet, blue, and green spectrum than standard High Pressure Sodium lamps. 







S&P TD Series Inline Fan
TD-150 6 293/218 cfm (high/Low)
The S&P TD-MIXVENT series of in-line duct fans have been specially designed to maximize the airflow performance with minimal noise levels within the smallest and most compact housing size. This makes the TD-MIXVENT series the ultimate solution for applications which require a high airflow to pressure ratio and occupy only the minimum space possible. Example: false ceiling voids, cabinets and many other limited space environments. Great for bathroom and kitchen venting applications.
Low profile mixed flow fans, manufactured in plastic material (up to model 200) or in galvanized steel sheet protected with Epoxy paint (model 250 and up), with external terminal box, removable motor-impeller assembly and adjustable single-phase motor Class B, IP44. Permanently lubricated ball bearing motors. Fully speed controllable.







Can-Filter 33
Max Recirculating (Scrubbing) CFM: 400 cfm / 700 m³h 
Max Exhaust CFM: 200 cfm / 350 m³h
@ 0.1 sec contact time
Recommended Min Airflow: 100 cfm / 175 m³h
Prefilter: Yes
Flange: 4", 6" 
Dimensions: (with pre-filter)
·Outside Diameter: 30.5cm / 12"
·Height: 33cm / 13"
·Total Weight: 11.5kg / 25.3lbs.
·Carbon Weight: 7.5kg / 16.5lbs.
·Carbon Bed Depth: 5cm / 2"
Max Operating Temp: 80ºC
Pressure drop at max cfm: 180pa / .75"wg







Sunfilm Ultra Reflective Film 48'' x 50': J
The ultimate reflective film that is 97% reflective. 








Active Air Indoor-Outdoor Thermometer
The large display shows current temperature and humidity levels, and includes a remote probe for second zone temperature. Records high and low points for both temperature and humidity.
Active Air Indoor-Outdoor Thermometer - w/ Hygrometer. The large display shows current temperature and humidity levels, and includes a remote probe for second zone temperature. Records high and low points for both temperature and humidity.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

The cabinet is 29 x 48 x 6-5 inside dimensions. Outside is 30 x 49 x 7. I designed it around equipment I already had. With the light all the way up it has a max plant grow height of 48 from top of pot to bottom of light with 4 clearance. The intake air comes in from the bottom. It has a two ½ plywood floor panels spaced 1.5 apart. The air intake holes between the two floor panels are offset to minimize light coming out. I also added a ¼ gap in the top floor panel for air flow around the perimeter. The area of the holes in the top and bottom floor equal. The ceiling is dropped 3.5 down from the sides with a 2x4 down the center to support the light. The timer, ballast, electrical strip all sit on top of the ceiling and are hidden from sight. The exhaust goes out through the ceiling as well. 

How it works: the fan pulls air from through the carbon filter and then flows through the reflector and then out the top of the cabinet scrubbing the smell at the same time. This creates a vacuum which pulls fresh cooler air in from the bottom (through the double floor) that directs the cool air up and around and between the plants. I leave this fan on 24/7 for scrubbing and air flow. It is working so well I had to add a speed control to slow it down to keep the temps up to 80  82. Since it is winter I had to add a small heater in the room to keep the temps up when the lights are off. I didnt need the second fan for cooling after all but left it to move more air in the cabinet to thicken the stems. It runs on low speed and goes off with the lights. 


Basic Materials from de home depot: 
½ B/C plywood 
6 each 1.5 swivel caster wheels 
3 sets hinges
3 barrel bolts (had to add a third because my door warped a little)
1 hasp (to lock it any keep out nosy people)
2x6 (cut pieces for caster supports sandwiched between the two floors)
2 x 4 (down the center on top of the ceiling to support light, run long ways)
1 x 4 for door stop
¾ weather stripping (to seal door and under fan mount for vibration damping)
2 x 2 misc corner supports
Screws (no nails or glue, I want to take it apart)
S hooks
S lags
Chain
6 Self sealing round air duct connector


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

I added 1x4 for a door stop then seal it with the foam strip.






The Bottom before I cut the holes. I had to remove the film to cut. 
The 2x2 in the corners helps align the wall panels during assembly







I tried a cheapo inline fan but took it out. dont waste your time or money.







I am going to remove one of the TD150 to use in my next cabinet. 
I am going to use a 6" two speed Air King.







One fan is scrubbing / light cooling and the other is just moving air













Scrubbed hot air exhaust through ceiling







You can see the air intake holes in the top floor panel. 













If I need to hide the temp gauge I just put it on top. 
Here she is running smoothly.


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 18, 2009)

so .. what color are we going to paint her 
i would go with a dark stain
frist let me say i love this very simple and ez to build very stealth box
also really loved the 1x4 door stops with foam strips - gr8 idea addon
question how long can you veg before you have to flower in that
the plants dont look like they have much head space
and how much have you yeilded from this thing


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

After dialing in the temps it seems to be working good. I am able to keep my temps very consistent.
Here are some pics of my current grow. A Big Bud, White Widow, and a little White Widow and a Mazar/Afghan freebee. 
The little White Widow and a Mazar/Afghan freebee just would not grow for some reason even after 3-4 weeks veg. 
They finally took off as you can see. 

M/A 11-30






M/A 12-15







Little White Widow 11-30






LWW 12-30







Group Shot 11-30
Big Bud on left, WW on right
M/A in the back
Little WW in front







Group Shot 12-06







Group Shots 12-15

























Big Bud 12-15







White Widow 12-15






WW Gettin FROSTY!!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> so .. what color are we going to paint her
> i would go with a dark stain
> frist let me say i love this very simple and ez to build very stealth box
> also really loved the 1x4 door stops with foam strips - gr8 idea addon
> ...


Thanks That 5hit I am glad you liked it. 

I am with you. I just installed some oak stair treats for a customer and loved the stain and polyerethane. I am going to change the hindges to a colored ones for even more stealthy looks. I have to finish the grow plus let the fumes go away.

This is the first time using it. I just finished it on 11-17 when I started flowering. I went straight to flower and did not veg in it. It is only my second grow ever. I veg under an 8 bulb 4' T5 with a mix of 3 red and 5 blue. It keeps them very short. I get 7 - 8 nodes at 6"-8" tall in 3 to 4 weeks. 

I am building another cabinet for flowering this weekend just deeper, this one is 29" deep, i am going to 36" or maybe 48" to give more room for light on the sides when the girls get wide in flower. Its just that a 4' x 4' is big as hell in a bedroom! lol

I will turn this one into my germ/clone/veg cabinet so I will let you know how it veges. 29" x 48" is plenty for that. Just not wide enough imho for flower with the number of plants I want. I will put in my T5 and add a removable shelf about half way.

With the light all the way up it has a plant grow height of +- 52" from top of soil to bottom of light. 

I am still learning. I am germing LSD, DP Blueberry and Sharsbreath. I am going to do Uncle Bens topping for four tops. Start with just six and see how that fills up the new wider flower cabinet. I may do a grow journal.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2009)

subscribed. Plus rep for a great cab.


----------



## Askeezy (Dec 18, 2009)

Scribed, Love it man.


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks good to me bro.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> subscribed. Plus rep for a great cab.


Thanks SomeGuy

Man I just did a quick look at your thread. Awesome bro! Talk about ingenuity. Who said pot make one dumb? lol I have to go back and read it through. 

Yea! mailman just droped new seeds in tha mail box! Gotta run!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Askeezy said:


> Scribed, Love it man.


Thanks I appreciate that Askeezy Chritsmas freebees just got droped in the box! YaHoo! lol


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

hunt4pot1 said:


> Looks good to me bro.


Thanks hunt4pot1...


----------



## farmasensist (Dec 18, 2009)

this is some good stuff. im taking notes. just curious... whyd you post twice under two names u skitzo or something?


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

farmasensist said:


> this is some good stuff. im taking notes. just curious... whyd you post twice under two names u skitzo or something?


KOOL! Ill start my other one if the rain stops so I can pickup the plywoood.

Skitzo? Some would say Bi-polar! lol

I sent a private messeage to a friend on here about the attitude christmas special and for some reason riu said it was spam and threw me out and I was banned. I had to rejoin under a new name. SL2 (skeeterleg 2, lol). 20 million threads on attitude and I get kick out for one simple private message. Oh well, its all good!!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here are the beans I got on the 4th:












Here are the christmas special, couple of freebees and 4 P&M that came in today!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 18, 2009)

lovely genetics.,.,if ya get a male u can mix and match have ure own wonderful strain.,.,wish i had all those genetics


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> lovely genetics.,.,if ya get a male u can mix and match have ure own wonderful strain.,.,wish i had all those genetics


LOL, I hear ya. That would be kool. Most are fem though. Maybe in the future when I can dump the cabinets and build some rooms!

Thanks for stopin by...


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

I dont know if you can read the labels. Kinda small. Anyway here is a list of what I got:

*Bought*
Barneys Farm LSD (2 ea)
DP Strawberry Cough (2 ea)
Big Buddha C H I E S E L (1 ea)
Green House Super Lemon Haze (2 ea)
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (2 ea)
DP Blueberry (2 ea)
DNA Sharksbreath (6 ea)
DNA Chocolope (1 ea)
Barneys Farm Red Dragon (1 ea)
DNA Kushberry (1 ea)
*Freebees*
Dinafem Blue Hash (1 ea)
Dinafem Moby Dick (2 ea)
Dinafem Power Kush (1 ea)
Dinafem White Widow (1 ea)
DNA Hashplant Haze (2 ea)
*Christmas Specials courtesy of DNA / Attitude*
LA Confidential x Skunk (3 ea)
Kandy Kush x Skunk (3 ea)
Kushberry x Skunk (3 ea)
OG18 x Skunk (3 ea)
Sleestack x Skunk (3 ea)

Anyone grow these or know anything about them?


----------



## the420 apprentice (Dec 18, 2009)

dam skeet ur making me jealous with all those goodies, think ill order some more this weekend. plants look great, deffinetly want smoke report on the widow. i got a couple auto ak and snow i should be cutting any day now. there just little fuckers but so frosty. i think u should check into the nitrex its all organic and just nitrogen no other nutes. keep the pics coming. have u been using molases while there in flower, if not i think u should. i really saw a difference when i did. u could try the topping again with the limited space, filling up the space with more budsites could pay off with better yield. t420a out. just a quickshot of my fav from last grow.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 18, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> dam skeet ur making me jealous with all those goodies, think ill order some more this weekend. plants look great, deffinetly want smoke report on the widow. i got a couple auto ak and snow i should be cutting any day now. there just little fuckers but so frosty. i think u should check into the nitrex its all organic and just nitrogen no other nutes. keep the pics coming. have u been using molases while there in flower, if not i think u should. i really saw a difference when i did. u could try the topping again with the limited space, filling up the space with more budsites could pay off with better yield. t420a out. just a quickshot of my fav from last grow.


Hell man, come on over bro. I will gladly share some beams with ya. You growem and just give me a third of the buds! Lol Hey it aint the size it the quality!!!

The seeds I am growing now came from marijuana-seeds.nl. I am not impressed with their beans hell my bag seed did better. I didnt know any better at the time about strains and breeders but I learned after a lot of research!!! Most of the seeds were shit or just old. Out of 19 seeds I got the four you see. Some didnt germ or grow. Others only developed bananas no flowers and they were supposed to be feminized. Most of the big buds were male. I still have 3 each of their big bid and white widow left. I guess they are the breeders because the website doesnt say. 

I saw some Plantation Blackstrap Unsulfured Molasses in the grocery store. Not sure if this is the stuff. I did a search and they make it in organic. Are you growing in soil? What kind did you use? How did you mix it? 

I have plenty of room over 50 for plant height. I just didnt want to raise the light because the white widow was so short. That damn Big Bud just kept going and going! lol As you can see I supercropped it. I checked them the other morning and that big cola was pointing at the floor. I think I weakened the stem by taking it out for pictures. All I had was an old curtain rod so I tied that biatch up and shes ok now. 

Nice quickshot! They look tasty!!!


----------



## the420 apprentice (Dec 18, 2009)

so you havent started any of the attitude seeds yet or thats the breeder that u chose from attitude? im gonna stick with greenhouse or nirvana and maybe barneys they seem to get good reviews. the soil i bought was fox farms oceansforest and i added nothing to it. the molases that i got is grandmas molases its what everybody else seems to be using and works for me. i do 2 tbl spoons per gallon and a little more when there well in to flower. what did that air flow setup u got there set u back? where you chilling at east or west coast, im east coast.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Thanks SomeGuy
> 
> Man I just did a quick look at your thread. Awesome bro! Talk about ingenuity. Who said pot make one dumb? lol I have to go back and read it through.
> 
> Yea! mailman just droped new seeds in tha mail box! Gotta run!



Right on! Thanks man. It is a long read at this point so I apologize. There are quite a few grows in that journal... and still counting. I am gonna build a custom box fashioned from what I have learned in my current cabinets. I love your design... Just thinking modular elements so it can come apart and be moved easily/stealthy. Great work!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 19, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> so you havent started any of the attitude seeds yet or thats the breeder that u chose from attitude? im gonna stick with greenhouse or nirvana and maybe barneys they seem to get good reviews. the soil i bought was fox farms oceansforest and i added nothing to it. the molases that i got is grandmas molases its what everybody else seems to be using and works for me. i do 2 tbl spoons per gallon and a little more when there well in to flower. what did that air flow setup u got there set u back? where you chilling at east or west coast, im east coast.


The list above is the breeder and strain I bought from attitude the seed bank. 

None started yet. I been having a hard time deciding what to grow first. I been trying to matchem up based on height and flower time. I am germinating 6 or so this weekend. Right now it is two of blueberry, LSD and sharksbreath. Hell I caint wait to try all of them!!!!!

Im using FFOF and FF nutes. I just kinda follow their schedule but now I keep the veg nutes going through flower so I dont have the yellow dying leaves thingyagain

Fan was 130
Reflector was 190
Filter was 100

Im east coast time southern smokies


----------



## SL2 (Dec 19, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Right on! Thanks man. It is a long read at this point so I apologize. There are quite a few grows in that journal... and still counting. I am gonna build a custom box fashioned from what I have learned in my current cabinets. I love your design... Just thinking modular elements so it can come apart and be moved easily/stealthy. Great work!


Thanks bro right back at ya...

Mine is on six caster wheels rolls anywhere, I can lay it on its side and slide it through a standard 32" door with a straight shot. It is all screwed, NO nails or glue. I can have it striped apart in three minutes! But 4x7 ½ plywood panels are a bit bulky up the stairs, lol


----------



## SL2 (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried Smart Pots? I was reading up on root spin out and the copper hydroxide paint. I know my plants are doing it pretty bad because I killed a male at six weeks and it already had roots growing round and round the side of the pot. I have four 2 gallon and ordered six 3 gallon so I am going to try them out. Apparently they are reusable so that is good. 

I found some interesting info on their website for those who are interested. 

*How do I clean my Smart Pot?*
After use dump out the soil and let the bag dry. After a few days of being dry, the dust and small roots will easily brush off. For most people, this is good enough. At this point the Smart Pot folds easily for storage. However, a lot of our customerswill wash the bags in a bleach to sterilize (I have heard lately that many people prefer OxyClean). They use a washing machine or dip the bag in a tub. Do not put the Bags in a dryer. 

*Why is the Smart Pot better than hard-sided containers?*
The Smart Pot aerates and plastic does not. Aeration stops root circling and releases heat, helping your plant build a better root structure. Better roots will give you a better plant.

*Why is a root system grown in a Smart Pot more desirable?*
Any plant is only as good as its root structure. A fibrous root system is a more efficient one and enables the plant to maximize water and nutrient uptake in the limited surrounding soil mass. Also, a fibrous, highly developed root system roots out quicker and establishes quicker when the plant is transplanted.

*How does the Smart Pot work?*
Smart Pots are manufactured out of a custom, non-woven, polypropylene material that research discovered has important and unique horticultural applications. As roots grow they soon reach the container walls. In hard sided, plastic containers, these roots immediately start circling and continue to circle. Examine a circling root structure and you find a few large roots growing in circles with very little side branching. These roots often bind or girdled upon themselves. Circling roots can never give optimum growth.
Smart Pots are manufactured out of a tough, porous fabric. When roots reach the side of the Smart Pot, they Air Prune!

*What is air pruning?*
Air pruning is a natural process occurring when a root comes in contact with the air on the side of the porous Smart Pot wall. The root tip stops growing (pruned) and causes the remaining root to extensively branch. Now, instead of fewer circling roots, the plant develops new lateral roots. New, fibrous roots fill the Smart Pot allowing the plant to maximize uptake of both moisture and nutrients. And when the roots grow well, the plant grows well. Upon comparison, root systems that developed in a Smart Pot have a much greater mass or volume then those found in hard-sided plastic containers. Plants grown in Smart Pots have greater root mass in less soil.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

I see these all over the web/RIU here is my Co2 set-up with a twist!

I use two litter pop bottles, fill bottles with warm water, make funnel out of sheet of paper, put two cups sugar in each bottle, put 1 pack active yeast in each bottle

Drill hole in caps slightly smaller than tube for tight fit, no need for all that silicone and shit if you make the right size hole

I make a loop in tube and secure with twisty, leave a small amount of fluid in tube. As the co2 is emitted you can see it push pass the fluid. This shows you it is working or better yet when it needs a recharge.

Fresh Mix






Here is the fluid in the tube. It will move when Co2 in being emitted.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Group shot (sorry about the lights, I dont turn them off once they are on)

























Mazar, lanky bitch aint doing shit but stretch. 
She was put in flower same time as the Little White Widow. 
She maybe dead shortly...







Bid Bud would be better if I would stop taking buds to smoke. 
Hey if your outa weed!!! 












I cant take her out because I had to tie the main cola to a curtain rod to hold it up!













White Widow



















Square Top!







Side Nugs







Looks like she was sprinkled in SUGAR!!

























Little White Widow (she is going to be a beautiful plant) I give her veg and flower nutes, no yellow leaves!!!


----------



## Punk (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks great.

The strains you mentioned and the freebies, I assume it's from marijuana-seeds.nl? 

Your cab design is very well made. If you ever run into any heat issues next summer, or whatever, try tightening up your ducting, instead of having is loose, it does make a difference. Judging by the angles, I think you have room to take almost half of that ducting out. The inside of that ducting is ribbed with peaks and valleys, causing resistance. Just a tidbit.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice SL2
Are you running full strength veg nutes?
Those leaves are looking a little too dark, I would only be using like 1/4-1/2 strength veg nutes if i were you
If it were me I would just be using cal-mag+ to keep the leaves green


----------



## miztaj (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey SL2 i had been hearing about those smart pots too because a friend of mine was having a problem with his soil plants.I plan on giving them a try in a couple of months.
After doing some reading about them i found they are based right here in my city.

By the way the plants are just looking beautiful


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Punk said:


> Looks great.
> 
> The strains you mentioned and the freebies, I assume it's from marijuana-seeds.nl?
> 
> Your cab design is very well made. If you ever run into any heat issues next summer, or whatever, try tightening up your ducting, instead of having is loose, it does make a difference. Judging by the angles, I think you have room to take almost half of that ducting out. The inside of that ducting is ribbed with peaks and valleys, causing resistance. Just a tidbit.


Thanks Punk 
I appreciate it bro.

The white widow and big bud I am growing now came from there.

The big list and seed pics all came from Attitude.

Thanks for the advice bro. I welcome all advice as I am just learning. You are right on about the duct. Way too long. I cut it exact at first and when I had to change it was too short and had to buy more. I changed the duct around many diff ways trying to get the temps constant and controlled. I left them long until I got it all figured out. Its good now but I just havnt cut off all the extra yet. The hood glass is cool to the touch so I put it very close and need a little extra to lower the light. The bottom fan is coming out and going in my new BIGGER flower cabinet. I have a 2-speed 6 air king to move air. I did notice the curves on the exit side reduced the wind nois. That TD 150 pumps brother. I have to slow it down to keep the temps up.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice SL2
> Are you running full strength veg nutes?
> Those leaves are looking a little too dark, I would only be using like 1/4-1/2 strength veg nutes if i were you
> If it were me I would just be using cal-mag+ to keep the leaves green


Thanks Tom

I am not running full strength. About ¾ to 1/2. For these four I mix one gallon full and start with about 40 to 48 oz in the two bigger ones. Then I add plain water based on run off in the pan. Add another 20 or so ounces of clean water. I just use my gut feel. I took your advice and added some N. I was going to get Cal-mag but money it tight and I had some other things I needed. I had some GH Flora Micro 5-0-1 from my last grow so I added it along with Grow Big in the flower mix to bump up the N. They are not quite as green as the pics show but they are pretty green. I think I will drop the GH and just use grow big. What do you think?

I was reading the Tom vs The Liar thread. You guys crack me up. I know one thing though where I am from you talk about my momma and you will end up being GATOR shit!!! Lol Your girls look fantastic by the way


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

miztaj said:


> Hey SL2 i had been hearing about those smart pots too because a friend of mine was having a problem with his soil plants.I plan on giving them a try in a couple of months.
> After doing some reading about them i found they are based right here in my city.
> 
> By the way the plants are just looking beautiful


Thanks miztaj, glad you dropped by

I will be using 3 gal and 2 gal smart pots on my next grow. You can check it out and see how they do for me. I meant to start germ today but I got lazy. This is what I have chosen to grow and do a journal with the new veg cabinet and BIGGER flower cabinet:
Barneys Farm LSD (2 ea)
DP Blueberry (2 ea)
DNA Sharksbreath (2 ea)
Barneys Farm Red Dragon (1 ea)
DNA Kushberry (1 ea)

The Sharksbreath are regular so I hope I get at least one female. I may drop the Kushberry and grow it with my Kushberry x Skunk and germ an extra SB to increase my odds on a female. I got many damn seeds it was hard to decide on which to grow first! lol


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 20, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Thanks Tom
> 
> I am not running full strength. About ¾ to 1/2. For these four I mix one gallon full and start with about 40 to 48 oz in the two bigger ones. Then I add plain water based on run off in the pan. Add another 20 or so ounces of clean water. I just use my gut feel. I took your advice and added some N. I was going to get Cal-mag but money it tight and I had some other things I needed. I had some GH Flora Micro 5-0-1 from my last grow so I added it along with Grow Big in the flower mix to bump up the N. They are not quite as green as the pics show but they are pretty green. I think I will drop the GH and just use grow big. What do you think?
> 
> I was reading the Tom vs The Liar thread. You guys crack me up. I know one thing though where I am from you talk about my momma and you will end up being GATOR shit!!! Lol Your girls look fantastic by the way


Thanks bro haha
I would personally drop the grow big and stick with the GH micro


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks bro haha
> I would personally drop the grow big and stick with the GH micro


I will do that. I had good luck with the GH in my waterfarms. I am trying to learn this NPK stuff at the expense of my plants! Lol Appreciate it bro


----------



## Punk (Dec 20, 2009)

SL2 said:


> Thanks Punk
> I appreciate it bro.
> 
> The white widow and big bud I am growing now came from there.
> ...


Ya, I've got a ww mother clone that I'm vegging atm, from them....hoping its the real deal. 

If your is hood cool enough to touch, sounds like your temps are good. 

Most of your noise reduction on a cabinet is going to happen on the exit side of the ducting, after it's left the cabinet(and fan). Kinda like a gun's silencer. 

You can do stuff like hang ducting on the outside of the cab, plus it helps keep light out of the hood, or you can attach a home vent end piece.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Punk said:


> Ya, I've got a ww mother clone that I'm vegging atm, from them....hoping its the real deal.
> 
> If your is hood cool enough to touch, sounds like your temps are good.
> 
> ...


I am just hacked at marijuana-seeds.nl cause out of 19 seeds I got four. The five free Marar-Afghan were shit. Thats the only one that did anything in the cabinet now and I am gooing to get rid of it if it dont show some more flowers this week. 

I get the temps dialed for winter. We will see when the hot summer gets here!

Thanks for the tips bro!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

You can see that Big Bud cola is like an inch from the glass and doesnt even bother it!!!


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 20, 2009)

use these and save diy


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 20, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> use these and save diy


Is there multiple seeds in that container? That is horrible, you should never start more than one seed per pot.


----------



## oregon024 (Dec 20, 2009)

I use smart pots.When dirty take them to the laundry mat.Mine are new but been told they last for years.They are good at making things bushy bushy!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 20, 2009)

oregon024 said:


> I use smart pots.When dirty take them to the laundry mat.Mine are new but been told they last for years.They are good at making things bushy bushy!


Do they leak out the sides very much when watering?

Thanks bro...


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 21, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Is there multiple seeds in that container? That is horrible, you should never start more than one seed per pot.


no no 
one seed per pot
dahh!
this idea i gat off of some home gardening site - i think martha stewart
i dont know why they put more the one in it- but you dont have to - still a gr8 DIY concept
click on pic to inlarge


----------



## meloscold (Dec 21, 2009)

how much bread it cost for all that equipment?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish I could find that ultra mylar you used SL2
Well it isn't that I can't find it, just that I can only find it in 50' lengths, about 3 times as much as I would need haha


----------



## SL2 (Dec 21, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> no no
> one seed per pot
> dahh!
> this idea i gat off of some home gardening site - i think martha stewart
> i dont know why they put more the one in it- but you dont have to - still a gr8 DIY concept


It is a cool idea...



meloscold said:


> how much bread it cost for all that equipment?


TOO MUCH!!! lol

Filter, fan, reflector, bulb and ballast was about $800 but its the best shit you can get! lol I always go to extremes but that is just me. 



tom__420 said:


> I wish I could find that ultra mylar you used SL2
> Well it isn't that I can't find it, just that I can only find it in 50' lengths, about 3 times as much as I would need haha


I should have some extra after I finish my other cabinet. How much you need? I will trade you for one of those fine ass buds you make! Just a little one...lol


----------



## SL2 (Dec 21, 2009)

My new grow journal:

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/285526-blueberry-sharksbreath-lsd-kushberry-red.html*

Check it out!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 23, 2009)

The Big Bud has finally stopped growing up and starting to bulk up. 
It got a lot taller than it said on the website. 
I still have 4 beans of this and I look forward to growing it again 
if the smoke is good. It could be a MONSTER now that I am becoming 
a more knowledgeable grower with soil and the nutes. That cola is 16 long. 
It would have been 20 if I hadnt supercropped it.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Close-up


----------



## SL2 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## SL2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I was doing maintenance on the girls and spotted a couple of little yellow flakes on a couple of leaves. If I had a banana I never saw it and cant find it. It looked just like the last time I had a hermie and ended up with thousands of seeds. I sure hope it wasnt pollen but we will see. If it was I will have a lot of WWxWW or BBxWW seeds. 

I also removed the hydropon from the top of the soil, went on a gnat hunt and killed them all, cut the root spin out (not as bad as I thought it would be) and added OF up to the top of the pot. Hope it will give them a boost in the final weeks. 








Starting the new flower cabinet tomorrow and will post picks of it and the girls when I move them into it to finish flowering. The girls are gettin FAT! 
Hopefully not with SEEDS 

I have to get this cabinet converted to veg for my other grow of BB, SB, LSD, RD, KB and LACxS babies!!!


----------



## SL2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Got all my shit today to build my new cabinet and getting ready to convert this one to my vegetation cabinet. Removed one of the TD150s its going in the new cab, shortened the exhaust duct. I hope I dont regret cutting the duct because this light will also be moved to the new 4 x 4 flower cabinet but it should work out, I hope lol. Installed my 6 air king on an L bracket, seems to be working fine. Cabinet is much cleaner looking and lots of growing space for some taller strains planned for my next grow. 







The fan is temporary till I put my T5 and shelf in here.







Here is some quick picks of the girls: Oh I killed the Mazar or whatever it was, long stretchy slow flowering %*^%#!!! lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Gettin Fat.

















Not many trichs??? Very Leafy...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Startin to fill out and change colors. Smells really strong.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Filling in and gettin HAIRY!





































Group Shot


----------



## kev88 (Jan 2, 2010)

looks amazing ..... I plan on building a cabinet very similar to this in a month or so. Thanks for sharing the design.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks kev

I will be posting pics of my new flower cab in a couple days. I will convert the one above to my veg cab.


----------



## WhiTeRyN0 (Jan 3, 2010)

its just amazing ;D


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am building it basically the same as my other cabinet since it is working so well, only bigger. I did change the air intake holes locations based on nine plants but keep the overall cubic inches of air intake the same. The cabinet is 4 wide x 4 deep x 7 high made from ½ BCX plywood. I designed it for nine plants, 3 rows or 3 allowing 16 x 16 for each plant. That should give plenty of room and provide good light penetration to the lower side branches when flowering. The 16 square was based on my previous 2 grows from measuring the plants once they stopped growing. The TD150 draws air through the filter at the top of the cabinet then pushes the air through the reflector and exhaust out the top of the cabinet crating a negative pressure or vacuum while dissipating heat. This draws or pulls fresh cool air in from the floor panels up through and around the canopy providing a constant flow of fresh cooler air. 

The two floor panels is to limit the amount of light coming from the cabinet when on. 

This is the bottom floor panel. It is 48 wide x 47 deep. It has 9 ea 3 x 3 air intake holes. I sanded / rounded the edges of the intake hole to smooth airflow. 








Installed a frame for support. I used 2 x 2 for the main frame and 5.5 square corners for the castor wheels from a 2 x 6. 








Screwed it all together. 








Install 2 spacers cut from the 2 x 2. They separate the top floor panel from the bottom floor panel allowing the intake air to flow through. This side will be painted flat black to help reduce light reflection out of the cabinet. 








The top floor panel is 47 ½ wide x 46 ½ deep. This allows ¼ clearance from the cabinet walls around the perimeter for intake air to flow around the plants. It also has 4 each 2 ½ diameter holes fir air flow in between the plants. The underside of this panel will also be painted flat black. 








The top panel just sits on the spacers. It is not attached for easy removal. 








This shows the ¼ at the walls to allow air flow around the perimeter.








The door is cut out of the wall panel. I use 1 x 4 for door stops. 








Thats as far as I have gotten. I have to cut the ceiling with 6 hole for exhaust and a hole for electrical. The wall panels are cut but I have to install the 1 x 2 corner stops / supports, they help alignment when putting it together by yourself. I will post those pics in a couple of days. 

All comments and questions welcome!!!


----------



## LuciferX (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice plants! Like the c02 set up too.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Nice plants! Like the c02 set up too.


Thanks LX

I think they could have been better but I am just learning the soil nute mix. It was a test run for my other grow I just started.

Not sure if the co2 does anything but hey It cany hurt!!! lol

Thanks for stopping by....


----------



## moshimoshi (Jan 4, 2010)

that is awesome. my wife has been on my nuts about building a grow cab so she can have her closet back!!! is 600watts the biggest you would go in a grow cab? or would a 1000 work? just trying to get info before i decide to build one. great job dude.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi SL2, interesting read, and great skills with your building. Obviously someone who is very handy, lol, unlike me, I just bosh things together and hope for the best (but it's fun doing it that way as well) And props for the very high quality equipment.

Now to your weed. What can I say, a lot of interesting strains there (like a fekkin sweety shop bru, lol.) Sorry to hear about you getting crap stock from that website (and for being banned by RIU - someone must have been having a bad day - ) Looks like you have made the most of what u got. Interesting to read about your super crop, was there no way you could have left the cola to repair itself - you would have been stoked, I tend to just tie something round the snapped part of the branch, you then get a fat joint, and this seems to push more goodness into the buds. Anyway, I am sure it will be good (how are the test buds you keep taking from it? - hehe, it's hard not to I know.)

Okay, so I'm gonna jump over to your new grow. See ya there.

Laters, DST.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

moshimoshi said:


> that is awesome. my wife has been on my nuts about building a grow cab so she can have her closet back!!! is 600watts the biggest you would go in a grow cab? or would a 1000 work? just trying to get info before i decide to build one. great job dude.


Thanks moshi

I would be happy to. The light would depend on the cabinet size. *What size are you thinking about?* Check out dillweeds journal. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html He has two 1000w in a 6.5 x 6.5 tent grows HUGE colas with basic nutes. Then there is the heat. 1000 put out a lot of heat. Even more than the 600. That makes a good sealed reflector very important. If heat is a problem for me in the summer I may try growing vertical with no reflector. I would like to try a 1k in my cabinet. The reflector is what causes most of the heat. *Can you exhaust outside of the room?* If you exhaust into the room like me you may need additional ac for the room.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi SL2, interesting read, and great skills with your building. Obviously someone who is very handy, lol, unlike me, I just bosh things together and hope for the best (but it's fun doing it that way as well) And props for the very high quality equipment.
> 
> Now to your weed. What can I say, a lot of interesting strains there (like a fekkin sweety shop bru, lol.) Sorry to hear about you getting crap stock from that website (and for being banned by RIU - someone must have been having a bad day - ) Looks like you have made the most of what u got. Interesting to read about your super crop, was there no way you could have left the cola to repair itself - you would have been stoked, I tend to just tie something round the snapped part of the branch, you then get a fat joint, and this seems to push more goodness into the buds. Anyway, I am sure it will be good (how are the test buds you keep taking from it? - hehe, it's hard not to I know.)
> 
> ...


Thanks again DST. Im just a dude playing a dude pretending to be another dudelol I have seen some very nice grows with what you call a bosh set up. lol I analyze the shit out of everything. I did a lot of research before buying. I learned as a young man you get what you pay for and to do a job right good equipment is a must and my experience is it last longer with fewer problems. 

Ahhh the weed. You must be talking about my grow journal. I assume you saw the pics and list of all the beans I have, went on a freakin buying bonanzaSo much weed so little time!!! It was disappointing to say the least about the seeds from marijuanaseeds.nl. I guess they breed their own seeds, dont know. I had better luck with bag seeds. 

On the Big Bud supercrop I did that because it was hitting the reflector and it was so much taller than the White Widow. I did not want to raise the light so I bent it over. It was doing fine then after it gained a lot of weight it twisted over pointing to the floor! I was afraid it would break so I tied it up. I thought it would never stop growing! I would have loved to let it grow straight up would have been a big ass cola!!! I didnt want to spend 80 or 100 bucks on some crap off the street so I started picking lower buds. Quick dried it is ok, better if you let it dry out a couple days on its own. Very energetic busy brain up high followed by a complete zone out! lol Plus the leaves were yellowing and dropping quicker than a HOs panties on a Saturday night! Lol

*I have a question for you. The Big Bud doesnt have much trich development. Is this normal for Big Bud? If not what would cause that? Stress from me stealing her buds? lol*


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is the door stop.








Screw together floor and two wall panels








Stand up and put on other side and door panel














Bottom Floor panel







Top floor panel







Exhaust







Reflective Film








I hope to finish it this weekend.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice i pretty much did the same as you only in a 5 ft x 2.5 ft x 1 ft flatpack office cupboard from b&q i just bought my album up to date with 70 or so new pics look in my albums and tell me what you think, i am very pleased with the results so far! How tall is your unit? Looks massive whats the max height your ladies can reach ? Write back soon ~ stelthy  ps where does your exhaust run to? my exhaust goes out my unit and into the room its in and slowly goes out the window if you look at my picss you ll see what i mean


----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## stelthy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a preview for you  do you use co2? Reply when you can  ~ stelthy


----------



## SL2 (Jan 16, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Nice i pretty much did the same as you only in a 5 ft x 2.5 ft x 1 ft flatpack office cupboard from b&q i just bought my album up to date with 70 or so new pics look in my albums and tell me what you think, i am very pleased with the results so far! How tall is your unit? Looks massive whats the max height your ladies can reach ? Write back soon ~ stelthy  ps where does your exhaust run to? my exhaust goes out my unit and into the room its in and slowly goes out the window if you look at my picss you ll see what i mean


Overall it is 7' tall on the outside. It is massive! lol

With the light all the way up and minus the pot I have 4 feet of heigth left for plant growth. 

The scrubbed air exhaust out the top of the cabinet into the room. No prob with smell or heat but summer may be another story...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice set up...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 16, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Thats a preview for you  do you use co2? Reply when you can  ~ stelthy


I use the home made co2. I think it is on page 3. Not sure if it does anything but it cant hurt...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure what to think about this plant. Starting to turn armber. 
I would like to grow it again but not abuse it and see how it does...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Starting to fatten up and get frosty. It was only 4" tall when put into flower...



















Nice side nugs...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nugs are rock hard. Very frosty mostly cloudy just starting amber.







It has nice buds all the way down the stems...













Smells so good!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

"Group Shot"


----------



## phusionsa (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice thread; I got some good ideas off it for my grow room being built in the next four weeks or so.
Thanks all!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking great SL2, don't mind that guy posting pics of his setup
I have seen him post those pics in at least three other threads
No one is looking at his setup make small LED buds so he goes to threads where people are making huge HID buds, as you are, trying to get more views in his thread


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

phusionsa said:


> Nice thread; I got some good ideas off it for my grow room being built in the next four weeks or so.
> Thanks all!


Thanks phusionsa glad it helped good luck with your build...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Looking great SL2, don't mind that guy posting pics of his setup
> I have seen him post those pics in at least three other threads
> No one is looking at his setup make small LED buds so he goes to threads where people are making huge HID buds, as you are, trying to get more views in his thread


Hey Tom, thanks man, cant wait to try it!!! 

lol, I dont mind him posting everyone is welcome. I just keep it loose and have fun!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice build SL2, and the Widows look like a treat man. Super.

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks DST, I just got both cabinets up and running and put the BB and WW's in the new flower caninet and the 9 babies in the veg cabinet (old flower cabinet) this morning. I should have had the babies in there two weeks ago they would be bigger but its all good...

Cant wait to try the WW, smells nice and getting close to chop...


----------



## bong1988 (Jan 20, 2010)

how many grams do u think u r going to get? u have done such a great job!! i am very proud of you!! keep it up!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

bong1988 said:


> how many grams do u think u r going to get? u have done such a great job!! i am very proud of you!! keep it up!!


I dont get into the gram thing. I grow for personal meds and I just love to grow these wonderful plants!!!

I made you proud? Mom is that you??? lol Damn busted again!!!! lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I dont get into the gram thing. I grow for personal meds and I just love to grow these wonderful plants!!!
> 
> I made you proud? Mom is that you??? lol Damn busted again!!!! lol


i just read through it all , awesome diy . you have some real handy skills in the handyman dept. its all neat and all good props to ya bro


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

The new flower cab is up and running very well. It is running cooler the the smaller cab. I need to put the exhaust fan on low.
I put the two WW and the BB in there to finish flowering. Here arfe some final pics:

Ceiling: I added 1" x 2" supports in the corners.








The reflectice film:








The top panel of the floor w/ film.








The girls in their new home:








The light can be raised another 6 to 8". I hung the 6" fan from the feflector so it will move with the light.








The will be plenty of room for the 9 waiting in the veg caninet.








This sucker is BIG! lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> i just read through it all , awesome diy . you have some real handy skills in the handyman dept. its all neat and all good props to ya bro


 
Thanks GG...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is the (old flower) NEW veg cabinet. I took out the 600 hps and put in my 8 bulb T5. It runs very cool. Never above 75. I am surprised. I have not built the shelf yet. I have them on the floor for now. This is the only pic I took. I forgot to take some of the setup.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am ready for this plant to finish...I hate the yellow leaves but I think I will solve that next time....


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

_I love the WW. This plant would have been awesome if it had grown in veg. It was only 4" tall when put onto flower. I need to support the top it is so heavy..._


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Getting lots of color. 







Nice Side Cola


----------



## wallycork (Jan 24, 2010)

Respect man. There looking beautiful, i say your gonna get a nice yielf off them


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

wallycork said:


> Respect man. There looking beautiful, i say your gonna get a nice yielf off them


Thanks wally should make a nice stash...


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 25, 2010)

i think i need to pull my chair a lil closer . oh man those look dank


----------



## mrclue (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice how much longer do you have to go SL2? cola's look like they will be refreshing....lol....enjoy!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> i think i need to pull my chair a lil closer . oh man those look dank


You should smell them...thank goodness for carbon filters! lol



mrclue said:


> Nice how much longer do you have to go SL2? cola's look like they will be refreshing....lol....enjoy!!!!


The Big Bid and one WW are 10 weeks today. The tall WW is about 10 days behind. I hope no more than a couple of weeks. I need to check the trichs. I was hoping to be done at 8 or 9 but I will let them tell me when they are ready.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 26, 2010)

in the words of paul mason there will be no wine before it's time. way to go.the most common mistake it to take'em to early .bravo on let them talk to you


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

I hear ya GG. I get a laugh when I read "The breeder said 8 weeks to flower, its been 8 weeks so its time to chop"...Well its been 10 weeks today and there are some clear but mostly cloudy and just a hint of amber here and there. The WW keeps pushing out new hairs and growth. It may take 12 weeks. A month longer than what the breeder said....These are ARMY plants, Be ALL they can be! lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is the Veg Cabinet.  It was my flower cabinet. I took out the 600 and installed the T5. The fan and filter constantly scrubs the air. I am making a shelf out of 1" x 2" and it will be installed about 18 - 24" from bottom. 








The light hangers barely hold up the big T5. I was in a hurry and did not move the hooks out wider for the T5, they were set up for the 600 to hang straight down. may do it later when I put in the shelf. 















My babies seem to love the cabinet. I love seeing growth everyday!!! 











Cant decide if I am going to top them or not???? What do yall think????


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 26, 2010)

clean , crisp ,and precise as usual everything lookink excellant 
LOL i was just reading on that same topic.i have ppp and dna sour cream going at the moment (ppp is closest to being ready pistils changing colors trichs a lil cloudy sour cream long way to go) and i wished i had top them puppies . i'm thinking do it .esp. if you end up with 6 or more giant colas . my next i run i will be employing uncle bens topping tech. not sure what genetics though. maybe greenhouse ww or tw or g13 pineapple experss


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 26, 2010)

top em, or atleast the blue berry, mine loved it man, that and it gets fairly tall, i topped a couple weeks ago and i already got 4 tops hitting the lights, going to have to take a couple clones and send it over to my buddies for flower in the next weeks or so. im scribed on this thread too now, later bro. oh yeah and i like your cab man, wish mine was that nice, mine was just knocked together with scrap plywood and spare lights.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 27, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> clean , crisp ,and precise as usual everything lookink excellant
> LOL i was just reading on that same topic.i have ppp and dna sour cream going at the moment (ppp is closest to being ready pistils changing colors trichs a lil cloudy sour cream long way to go) and i wished i had top them puppies . i'm thinking do it .esp. if you end up with 6 or more giant colas . my next i run i will be employing uncle bens topping tech. not sure what genetics though. maybe greenhouse ww or tw or g13 pineapple experss


Thanks bro...The UB method works well, I may top the tall ones to try and keep them even somewhat. Jerry grows ppp and loves it.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 27, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> top em, or atleast the blue berry, mine loved it man, that and it gets fairly tall, i topped a couple weeks ago and i already got 4 tops hitting the lights, going to have to take a couple clones and send it over to my buddies for flower in the next weeks or so. im scribed on this thread too now, later bro. oh yeah and i like your cab man, wish mine was that nice, mine was just knocked together with scrap plywood and spare lights.


My BB and LSD are the tallest at 10" - 11". The ave height is 6 to 7" for the rest. I may top those to keep the canopy somewhat even. 

Thanks wow, it doesnt matter what your cab is made of as long as it works bro!!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 27, 2010)

nice avatar to .is that some of your work ?lol mine are saying (ppp)( pray pretty please ) lol


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 27, 2010)

SL2 said:


> My BB and LSD are the tallest at 10" - 11". The ave height is 6 to 7" for the rest. I may top those to keep the canopy somewhat even.
> 
> Thanks wow, it doesnt matter what your cab is made of as long as it works bro!!!


 like i said my bb loved it, we are both vegging under some t5s so the results should be somewhat similar. 
and yeah my box works just wish it looked nice, and inconspicuos like yours


----------



## SL2 (Jan 28, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> nice avatar to .is that some of your work ?lol mine are saying (ppp)( pray pretty please ) lol


Thanks GG That is my lil White Widow at about 58 days flower. That is her on the left.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 28, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> like i said my bb loved it, we are both vegging under some t5s so the results should be somewhat similar.
> and yeah my box works just wish it looked nice, and inconspicuos like yours


I will prob top the tall ones....Nice buds you have there!!!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks man, just harvested that shit, cant wait to smoke it.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 28, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks GG That is my lil White Widow at about 58 days flower. That is her on the left.


 oh man thats going to be killer pack a bong for me  makes me think i need to do white widow next . what breeder if i may ask ?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would be happy to...All thr bowls you want!!!

I got them from here http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow-feminized.html. Dillweed grows Green House WW and has great results. I saw another thread with DP WW and it looked good as well. I read the orginal WW is called Black Widow from Mr Nice.


----------



## greenjumble (Jan 29, 2010)

How much yeast and sugar are you using for homemade CO2? Whats your process for that? Those were some big bottles of yeast.
-C


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 29, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I would be happy to...All thr bowls you want!!!
> 
> I got them from here http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow-feminized.html. Dillweed grows Green House WW and has great results. I saw another thread with DP WW and it looked good as well. I read the orginal WW is called Black Widow from Mr Nice.


i started to order from them. but i read lots of bad stuff about those guys, like there seeds are no good.low germ rates stuff like.
qucik question if i may how seeds did u crack and how many germed? 

is white widow as good as the hype ? hope you dont mind but from time to time i ll be pickin your brain


----------



## dugi (Jan 29, 2010)

nice set-up bro! clean and shind as a diamond! looks like a spaceship!
good and ez ergonomics! i think a lot about building a grow-box, now i know how i want it to be! tnx !

b.t.w  nice girls and yield 
rep++++


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2010)

greenjumble said:


> How much yeast and sugar are you using for homemade CO2? Whats your process for that? Those were some big bottles of yeast.
> -C


I use two litter pop bottles, fill bottles with warm water, make funnel out of sheet of paper, put *two cups* sugar in each bottle, let disolve, put *1 pack* active yeast in each bottle, thats it...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> i started to order from them. but i read lots of bad stuff about those guys, like there seeds are no good.low germ rates stuff like.
> qucik question if i may how seeds did u crack and how many germed?
> 
> is white widow as good as the hype ? hope you dont mind but from time to time i ll be pickin your brain


I think the cute girl got me! lol I bought from them before I knew about breeders. I would not buy from them again. Out of 7 WW seeds I got two plants. Two didnt germ. They were suppose to be fem seeds but 3 showed balls right away. Out of 6 regular Big Bud seeds 3 didnt germ, two were male so I got one plant. Only one of the free Mazar Afghan germinated, it would not grow in veg, I put it in flower T 3 tall stretched to over 32 long and lanky no buds hardly so I just killed it. 

The WW seems to be ok from samples but I need to smoke the finished and cured product before commenting for sure. 

The will be slim pickings with my brain! lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2010)

dugi said:


> nice set-up bro! clean and shind as a diamond! looks like a spaceship!
> good and ez ergonomics! i think a lot about building a grow-box, now i know how i want it to be! tnx !
> 
> b.t.w nice girls and yield
> rep++++


Thanks dugi...good luck with your build man...


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 8, 2010)

was popping in to see hows everything going


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> was popping in to see hows everything going


Hey GG, I am about to check them now and start the flush. Gonna try molasses as well. I will have some pics up later. The calyxes are exploding


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Since these are STILL not done I decided to flush. Dillweed gave me his two week flushing procedure, thanks Dill. Not sure if I will go the whole two weeks. I hope they finish up SOONER!!! I ran 3 gal clean water through each followed by one gal with 1 tbs molasses. 








Here is the Leaf Bud (aka Big Bud lol) I almost threw this bitch out but decided to give her at least one flush and see what she does. TOO many leaves NOT enough bud. Anyway for what its worth here IT islol






















Lil WW at 10.5 weeks my fav by far. Really filling out. Smell is good hard to describe. Smells a little dif than the other one. Maybe because the other is starting week 13 today. 






















Keeps pushing out white hairs...








Side Nugs...




















WW starting week 13 today. I really like this plant too. Would have like to have seen it without supercropping. Lot of nice bud on the sides. Probably because of all the room and good light down low. 


















Calyxes are popping out everywhere...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dillweeds Flushing procedure: Thanks Dillweed

*I use two gallon pots*

Day 1: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 4: half a gallon of plain water - Day 6: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 9: half a gallon of plain water - Day 11: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 14: Harvest if ready, if not, keep repeating as needed...

Always use double the amount of water compared to the size of your container. For instance, if you use five gallon pots, you would need to put ten gallons of water through each one at least three different times to properly flush.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


>


 yummy...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> yummy...


When shes done come on over and have a taste...


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> When shes done come on over and have a taste...


 maybe we will have to do a tatse comparison? my widow vs your widow? coarse mine wont be done for atleast another 6 weeks, but maybe we can get the blueberries into flower at the same time. that would be the shit, a bb grow off!


----------



## FEElAYYY (Feb 10, 2010)

Damn thats a nice ass grow cabinet! You juss inspired me to make on for my own!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

FEElAYYY said:


> Damn thats a nice ass grow cabinet! You juss inspired me to make on for my own!


Great man...let me know if you have any questions. Good Luck!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> maybe we will have to do a tatse comparison? my widow vs your widow? coarse mine wont be done for atleast another 6 weeks,
> 
> The way mine is going it wont be ready for 6 weeks either...lol
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 10, 2010)

my 250 hps hasnt gotten here yet so the bb isnt going over for flower quite yet, it may be another week before i get the setup done over there. did you see how my bb looked this morning? i had to chop the 2 main colas off, so its going to need atleast that long before its healed and ready for flower.


----------



## CBRider09 (Feb 10, 2010)

dude thats a bad ass cabinet ... happy growing!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> my 250 hps hasnt gotten here yet so the bb isnt going over for flower quite yet, it may be another week before i get the setup done over there. did you see how my bb looked this morning? i had to chop the 2 main colas off, so its going to need atleast that long before its healed and ready for flower.


Dude what happened? I havent had a chance to check your thread...I got to start flower soon as they are gettin too tall. I dont want to wrestle these bitches down...



CBRider09 said:


> dude thats a bad ass cabinet ... happy growing!!


Which one??? Both I hope...lol 

There are two cabinets if you didnt notice...

Im just jackin ya, Thanks man I appreciate it....


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Dude what happened? I havent had a chance to check your thread...I got to start flower soon as they are gettin too tall. I dont want to wrestle these bitches down...




i had a doctors appointment, when i got home the lights were off and i didnt want to disturb thier rest, even though its just veg i try to be careful about that, well the 2 top branches ran into the light scince that morning, and i guess it cooked before i woke up this morning. no biggie though, the 2 below it will take over as the mains, maybe even the 4 below it. now thats a pleasant thought.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2010)

That sucks one of my BB did that. It will recover but I know what you mean...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Found a few more nice pics of the Lil WW to share with you guys...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice man, colas are huge

also did a outstanding job on building the cabinet and making it all work in that area!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice man, colas are huge
> 
> also did a outstanding job on building the cabinet and making it all work in that area!!


Thanks Nugs, love the avi, I didnt think anyone was looking...lol


----------



## stonesour (Feb 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks Nugs, love the avi, I didnt think anyone was looking...lol


what was your shortest plant? im going to grow low and trying to get ideas. maybe all the plant dimensions now that they are mature? Thanks.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

stonesour said:


> what was your shortest plant? im going to grow low and trying to get ideas. maybe all the plant dimensions now that they are mature? Thanks.


This one is 17" wide and 33" tall not including the pot.







This one is 24" wide and 24" tall. It was supercropped. 














You can tie the plant to make it shorter or not as wide. I need to tie a few side brances because they are getting heavy. Hope this helps, good luck stonesour


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 12, 2010)

SHIT those look nuts man, very nice .

did a great job on keeping the spacing down between nobes, and the color crazy defiantly getting all the last drop of good ness out of those leaves

oh yea have you already trimmed it a little ?? or is that right from flowering before any trimming, i know you lollipopped it just looks like theres no trimming needed really just a few fan leaves cleaned up. Looks really good man 

wakenbake my brother


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> SHIT those look nuts man, very nice .
> 
> did a great job on keeping the spacing down between nobes, and the color crazy defiantly getting all the last drop of good ness out of those leaves
> 
> ...


THANKS Nugs

I veg under a 4 8 bulb T5. Keeps them short and stacks the nodesLeave the stretch for flower. I was late getting these under the T5 and they stretched more than I like from seed. But the big T5 stops that shit! lol 

Here are the ones in veg now. I can put the light very close to the plants. My cab pulls fresh cool air in from the bottom intake holes up through the plants up across the light pulling away the heat.








12 days later








The leaves on the two WW's started yellowing when I switched to flower nutes. Not enough N I think. All the big fan leaves died I hate that! lol

I did not trim much on these plants. The tall one just did not grow in veg.
so I just let it go. The other I trimmed a couple small limbs and surpercropped. Thats it. 

Thanks for stopping by Nugs


----------



## just some guy (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow. Nice box. Subscribed. Are you going to SCROG in the future? I like how your buds dwarf a beer bottle, brings a smile to my face. good work. only getting better.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

just some guy said:


> Wow. Nice box. Subscribed. Are you going to SCROG in the future? I like how your buds dwarf a beer bottle, brings a smile to my face. good work. only getting better.


Thanks lsg and welcome. I am going to try and keep the canopy fairly even so I can get the light close to all the plants. I love the bid tall colas but the lower ones suffer. With all the room and good light penitration I have lower side branches with colas as big as the main colas on my last grow.

I just picked up some grow through supports to help me train them. I will supercrop if some get to tall. 

The beer bottle, lol I was looking for something to show their size. I was drinking a beer, hmm, there ya go...lol

That damn stick is in the way of some of the best pic angles but she will fall over if I take it out...


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 12, 2010)

SL2 said:


> This one is 17" wide and 33" tall not including the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome dude look at the rack on that girl


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks GG. I am going to try and post some new pics tonight. The WW's are really filling out since I started the flush...


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 13, 2010)

damn nice lookin grow man, big colas!!

how long have you been flowering that white widow, and what are you using to tell when to harvest - theyre not supposed to take that long at all, like 8/9 weeks flower, and i think i saw ur was like 13 weeks!?!?!?
ur thc is probly degrading to cbd by that point, itll be all couchlock - dont get me wrong, i love that, but not what u usually look for in white widow, ya dig? (i got one starting soon)


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> damn nice lookin grow man, big colas!!
> 
> how long have you been flowering that white widow, and what are you using to tell when to harvest - theyre not supposed to take that long at all, like 8/9 weeks flower, and i think i saw ur was like 13 weeks!?!?!?
> ur thc is probly degrading to cbd by that point, itll be all couchlock - dont get me wrong, i love that, but not what u usually look for in white widow, ya dig? (i got one starting soon)


Thanks Buddha, they are getting fat...

The tall one is 11 and the short one is 12.5 weeks. I get confused its been so damn long!!! 

Yea the website I bought from said 8 or 9 weeks but the triches were crystal clear at that time. I go by the hairs, calyxes size and the triches. They both are still pushing out white hairs, the calyxes just now started swelling the last week. They are just now showing a hint of amber. I let the plant tell me. I dont go by a predetermined schedule. There are too many variables like light, environmental conditions, water, nutrients, medium...I have seen other WW grows go 13 and 14 weeks. They are getting close. As soon as I see 30% or so amber I am going to chop. 

I am still learning. I have read a lot and studied about weed but the best way to learn is just grow baby

Thanks for the advice and stopping by Buddha


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just took these pics this morning. Step 2 of flush. Gave each ½ gal of water.
Calyxes are swelling up. Hope you guys can tell from the pics. Still learning this camera. 
Very little amber still but I only did a quick check. Smell is getting GOOD
They dont smell the same. Not sure how to describe.

Hope you Enjoy!!!

Lil White Widow @ 11 weeks




































Side Nug








White Widow @ 12.5 weeks : this pic looks the same as the one last time...lol






















Side Nug


----------



## TokinJew (Feb 13, 2010)

i almost lit up my computer trying to smoke all that...looks amazing!!! im in tampa and we are just now experiencing medical approved bud...my boy used to grow WW bought him a new car lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

TokinJew said:


> i almost lit up my computer trying to smoke all that...looks amazing!!! im in tampa and we are just now experiencing medical approved bud...my boy used to grow WW bought him a new car lol


Thanks man they are getting better everyday...


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 14, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks Buddha, they are getting fat...
> 
> The tall one is 11 and the short one is 12.5 weeks. I get confused its been so damn long!!!
> 
> ...


Right on man you sound like you got it under control then - i was just a little thrown off by the extra weeks and the overall look of the buds. its probly just stress or a late minor deficiency but the cupping leaves and those nugs made it look done - maybe it was just wishful thinking though, haha
-no prob man, ill be stickin around to watch that shit get chopped, im startin white widow as of a week ago- where'd u get the seed?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> Right on man you sound like you got it under control then - i was just a little thrown off by the extra weeks and the overall look of the buds. its probly just stress or a late minor deficiency but the cupping leaves and those nugs made it look done - maybe it was just wishful thinking though, haha
> -no prob man, ill be stickin around to watch that shit get chopped, im startin white widow as of a week ago- where'd u get the seed?


I am just finding my way bru...Learning as I grow. 

The leaves went to shit when I started flowering and switched nutes.  Not enough "N". It was a learning exp about growing in soil 

The extra time threw me to. The calyxes did not swell much until the start of flush last tuesday. They should be cured in the jar by now. But its all good...

They are comming down soon. Saw a little more amber this morning. Few more days...


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 14, 2010)

nicceee, looks like i picked a damn good time to drop in on ur thread!

yea i just started my first indoor grow and im doin it all organic all natural all from home - scared as to how to make sure i get enough nutrients in the soil from my food scraps n whatnot
ill be startin the thread soon, ill drop u a link when i do


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> im startin white widow as of a week ago- where'd u get the seed?


cool you doing a thread?

I got mine here. I like the girl...

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow-feminized.html


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> nicceee, looks like i picked a damn good time to drop in on ur thread!
> 
> yea i just started my first indoor grow and im doin it all organic all natural all from home - scared as to how to make sure i get enough nutrients in the soil from my food scraps n whatnot
> ill be startin the thread soon, ill drop u a link when i do


Mine will be easy to trim lol

Ya know you have me thinking, 
maybe my shitty leaves is why so long...hmmm

have to get the nutes dialed for the next time still have 4 beans 

be sure and drop a link...


----------



## ronpaulio (Feb 14, 2010)

these buds are done, snip snip time


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

ronpaulio said:


> these buds are done, snip snip time


they are coming dome shortly...


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 15, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Mine will be easy to trim lol
> 
> Ya know you have me thinking,
> maybe my shitty leaves is why so long...hmmm
> ...


could definitely be man, but at least if it is then it is then thats the only thing its seemed to have done, u still got plenty of bud on those things!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> could definitely be man, but at least if it is then it is then thats the only thing its seemed to have done, u still got plenty of bud on those things!


Im happy with the bud and no seeds.

I hope to keep it green longer this time...


----------



## mr.smileyface420 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just subscribed. Love your whole setup. I will be starting a project of my own soon. I was gonna try and go with a 3x3 stealth dresser. Do you think I could pull it off in that space?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

mr.smileyface420 said:


> I just subscribed. Love your whole setup. I will be starting a project of my own soon. I was gonna try and go with a 3x3 stealth dresser. Do you think I could pull it off in that space?


Thanks man it was fun to build and even better when it worked! lol

Sure you can make it work. 3' x 3' is a good size. How tall is it? 

You just have to decide on what your growing goals are...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 15, 2010)

cant wait to see that White Widow finishes and trimmed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> cant wait to see that White Widow finishes and trimmed!!!!!!!!!!


come on over and well chop em tonight...see what they got 

wont be much trimin on mine the damn leaves are like potato chips sticking out !!! Crispy  

but dem buds are poppin rock hard sticky and stanky.... 

the thrich color will be getting checked in an hour or so stay tuned


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 15, 2010)

lol. I wish!! I'm on the east coast.. up towards the top.

and heyy. the crispy leaves might be good.. all u gotta do is touch the leaves, and they'll fall off. lol. that'd be cool. lol. and kk. ill be on for a lil bit longer. if not.. you know ill be on here 1st thing in the morning! lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 15, 2010)

smokin grow bro .i love the set up .super clean


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lol. I wish!! I'm on the east coast.. up towards the top.
> 
> and heyy. the crispy leaves might be good.. all u gotta do is touch the leaves, and they'll fall off. lol. that'd be cool. lol. and kk. ill be on for a lil bit longer. if not.. you know ill be on here 1st thing in the morning! lol


just well wishes my man 

I need to go check the ww for AMBER... I moved all the plants tonight. The 9 babies are in the flower cabinet now going wtf is that bright light??? so the when the lights go off the flower has begun....

The wws are in the veg cab now. I may just turn out lights for a while then chop; I need to feel the weight of the pot to see if they are still using water...and check the triches...then decide....sounds like the plan man 

stay tuned...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> smokin grow bro .i love the set up .super clean


Thanks man almost done with these WW's been a long haul...lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 15, 2010)

i can imagine i 've got ppp almost ready


----------



## SL2 (Feb 15, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> i can imagine i 've got ppp almost ready


well hell lets see her then...

love to see a pretty girl


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 16, 2010)

SL2 said:


> just well wishes my man
> 
> I need to go check the ww for AMBER... I moved all the plants tonight. The 9 babies are in the flower cabinet now going wtf is that bright light??? so the when the lights go off the flower has begun....


 haha! my bb already showed female! ur atleast a day behind bro.


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 16, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> haha! my bb already showed female! ur atleast a day behind bro.


 oh and swweeet that the widdows are about done, finaly man. congrats on a bad ass grow.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> haha! my bb already showed female! ur atleast a day behind bro.


Hey maybe they are twins!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

wowisuckatthis said:


> oh and swweeet that the widdows are about done, finaly man. congrats on a bad ass grow.


Thanks man, started week *14* on one today 

Step 3 of flush last night, 3 gal clean then one gal w 1 tbl molasses. 

Still not much amber but I only did a quick check, Ill check them tonight when the lights come on, the bitches keep making more and more clear triches and hairs...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Took a few pics this morning. Hoping to chop this weekend. 

This flowering thing is the coolest shit!!! 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 16, 2010)

Damnnnnn... Nice Fuckin pics man.. They look great! Those buds are fucking HUMONGOUS!! lol.. havent used that word in a while?? lol. But it's the 1st thing that came to mind!

Well, I'm gettin ready no change out my Bulbs now, and re-arrange everything, like the lamps.. adn where the plants gonna be.. and a few otha things.. I'll take a bunch of pic before,during, and after I do everything. =D It seems like the 3 weeks FLEW BY! and With all my other grows.. it seemed like they took FOREVER to grow! Hope the flowering goes by fast too! lol.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Damnnnnn... Nice Fuckin pics man.. They look great! Those buds are fucking HUMONGOUS!! lol.. havent used that word in a while?? lol. But it's the 1st thing that came to mind!
> 
> Well, I'm gettin ready no change out my Bulbs now, and re-arrange everything, like the lamps.. adn where the plants gonna be.. and a few otha things.. I'll take a bunch of pic before,during, and after I do everything. =D It seems like the 3 weeks FLEW BY! and With all my other grows.. it seemed like they took FOREVER to grow! Hope the flowering goes by fast too! lol.


Thanks chb, I am happy you like the pics. 
They are getting FAT! 
And the smell WHOA they had the whole house smellin DANK when I had theem in the tub flushing! 

Thats great man, we start flower together!! 

Flower goes slow to me! lol


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 16, 2010)

yeaaaa. usually the whole process goes slow for me.. but soo far.. this grow, it seems to be FLYING by! It's growin so big so fast... and I know during flowering.. she gonna grow even faster!!

I'm hopin my buds get as fat as yours do! Those are some bug fuckin nugs!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I need to go measure mine so I can watch the growth. Yours will do good man. Just throw as much light on her as you can get...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I had to tie them all up they were getting so heavy even the lower branches. 
You can see some of the wire in the photo...but thats a good problem to have


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE! i like it man, cant wait to see her come down for a smoke test!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks man i messed up the nutes and leaves but the bud grew and these last two weeks man they have changed POW! like this dude here we got buds a poppin...lol 
early samples show some promise...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Now you should have known I just had to try a small lower nug


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Took a few pics this morning. Hoping to chop this weekend.
> 
> This flowering thing is the coolest shit!!!
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Damn man not bad for your second grow first in soil kiss-ass


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 17, 2010)

lol i 'd say pretty darn good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 18, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> lol i 'd say pretty darn good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man I was just stirring the pot. I spend the time to take and post all these pics and get 2 replies, I think sometimes to myself why bother....


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2010)

i bwoulda replied.. but i dont see any pics.. i feel like my laptops fuckin up.. cuz I didnt see the pics u posted about the clones either...? I thought maybe u were talkin about your avitar..? kk. well I'm goin home 2 check on the clone.. im gonna try to restart my laptop.. and see if I can see the pics.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 18, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> i bwoulda replied.. but i dont see any pics.. i feel like my laptops fuckin up.. cuz I didnt see the pics u posted about the clones either...? I thought maybe u were talkin about your avitar..? kk. well I'm goin home 2 check on the clone.. im gonna try to restart my laptop.. and see if I can see the pics.


NO not you man! You are one of the only two who did replied! lol


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2010)

ooooooo... lol. ok. i get cha... but did u post a pic of the nug u tested out?? cuz if u did.. I didnt see it? =(


----------



## SL2 (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry no pic it wasnt around long enough!!!

lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 18, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks man I was just stirring the pot. I spend the time to take and post all these pics and get 2 replies, I think sometimes to myself why bother....



yep i feel ya but do give up thoughi want to see this to the end


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 18, 2010)

shit im still watchin man, those things look great!
keep it up ur almost there, im stoked for some harvest shots!


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 19, 2010)

i didnt see the last pics u put up either dude. must have gotten screwed up somehow. how the widows doing? done yet?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 19, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> yep i feel ya but do give up thoughi want to see this to the end





BuddhaBud said:


> shit im still watchin man, those things look great!
> keep it up ur almost there, im stoked for some harvest shots!





wowisuckatthis said:


> i didnt see the last pics u put up either dude. must have gotten screwed up somehow. how the widows doing? done yet?


Thanks fellows. Widows are coming down Sunday.


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 19, 2010)

niiiiiceee


----------



## SL2 (Feb 19, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> niiiiiceee


Relief is more like itlol

Never thought it would take 3 months


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 19, 2010)

coool. cant fucking wait till sunday!!!!!!!! I wanna see that white widow come down!! lol.. and once its sunday. it will almost have been 1 week since my White Widow's been on 12-12.. Imgonna be online all day sunday lookin for those pics man.. lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks fellows. Widows are coming down Sunday. 



i ll be waiting on sum bud porn


----------



## SL2 (Feb 20, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> i ll be waiting on sum bud porn


You got it my friend. Lights are out and they will be cut in the morning. 

I just peeked in on them this morning, Big change in overall plant color in the last day or so. 

They look ready  I know I am...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 20, 2010)

right on man, have fun chopping. Will be checking back for the pics/ wet weight.

Sucks the grow is done , but the harvest will keep you happy for a long time, and you can always grow agian.

homegrown rip mmmm


----------



## SL2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> right on man, have fun chopping. Will be checking back for the pics/ wet weight.
> 
> Sucks the grow is done , but the harvest will keep you happy for a long time, and you can always grow agian.
> 
> homegrown rip mmmm


Thanks man, Not much trimming to do, I will just hang the whole plant in the veg cabinet to dry. Leave on the carbon filter on to ventilate. I have 5 clones ready to go in there now and 7 more rooting. 

I dont have any scales. I may go pick some up if I can find some cheap ones. 

Im glad its done man 13.5 weeks is a LONG time to wait...

Besides I just started these 9 in flower and they are MUCH better strains and genetics... 

check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/285526-blueberry-sharksbreath-lsd-kushberry-red.html


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 20, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks man, Not much trimming to do, I will just hang the whole plant in the veg cabinet to dry. Leave on the carbon filter on to ventilate. I have 5 clones ready to go in there now and 7 more rooting.
> 
> I dont have any scales. I may go pick some up if I can find some cheap ones.
> 
> ...


harbor freight had a scale on sale for 19.99


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok man... cant wait to see them pics up tomorow.. I'll be checkin on ur thread like every 1/2 hour as soon as I wake up lookin for the pics.. really looking forward to seeing the White Widow all finishes.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Be back later to post some pics...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is the Lil White Widow harvested at 12.5 weeks...

The whole plant weighed 392 grams for what that is worth

Enjoy


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 21, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been waitin and waitin to see this!! lol. Thr plant looks incredible!! Good Fucking Job!!!! I dont know what else to say.. I think I'm just gonna drool over these pics some more.


----------



## br!ck (Feb 21, 2010)

[/IMG]i made my grow cabinet kinda like yours ill post pics


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is the other White Widow harvested at almost 14 weeks...

The whole plant weighed 613 grams.

Here she is


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry I fucked up! lol Here are the rest...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been waitin and waitin to see this!! lol. Thr plant looks incredible!! Good Fucking Job!!!! I dont know what else to say.. I think I'm just gonna drool over these pics some more.


 
lol Thanks chb Yea I was running late this morning got blistered last night...I put up the pic with FF to hold ya! lol

I am glad that shit is over...Come on over we will twist one up


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 21, 2010)

looks fuckin great man!!! cant wait to hear the dry weight and a smoke report
~props for holdin out so long


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 21, 2010)

hey...
nice colas


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 22, 2010)

holy shit thats amazing!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 22, 2010)

yeaaaaa.. i WISH I could come over and twist one up. I can roll a nice fuckin joint too.. and a nice blunt. =D But I cant even smoke right now... just in case I DO get the job.. they do drugtest.. but I think its only to get in..? not sure. but shit.. I would come ova just to look at those buds in person!! lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> looks fuckin great man!!! cant wait to hear the dry weight and a smoke report
> ~props for holdin out so long


Thanks Buddha! I bought some scales just for you my friend. You owe me $20 lol 

I would have liked to know the wet weight but since I like to hang the whole plant...

Its not too hard for me to wait as long as I have some smoke!  



IAm5toned said:


> hey...
> nice colas


Thanks 



wowisuckatthis said:


> holy shit thats amazing!


Yea can believe I grew that? 

If I could have kept the leaves healthier longer they would have been even better...

Grow and learn baby 



chb444220 said:


> yeaaaaa.. i WISH I could come over and twist one up. I can roll a nice fuckin joint too.. and a nice blunt. =D But I cant even smoke right now... just in case I DO get the job.. they do drugtest.. but I think its only to get in..? not sure. but shit.. I would come ova just to look at those buds in person!! lol


Your welcome anytime man...

I hope you get the job. That sucks with the drug test. Been there. I work for myself now so I dont have to answer to "The Man" anymore... to the "man" lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Took these this morning of the bud drying in the veg cabinet.
Cabinet seems like its going to do a good job of drying..


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 22, 2010)

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmm.. very Chrystally. lol. I like it!!


----------



## cincykev (Feb 22, 2010)

great job what strain is that looks like super skunk?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> MMMmmmmmmmmmmmm.. very Chrystally. lol. I like it!!


I cant wait to see them in a few days when they dry out more... Pics should be awesome then...



cincykev said:


> great job what strain is that looks like super skunk?


Thanks ck they are white widow or suppose to be lol


----------



## cincykev (Feb 22, 2010)

bro are they from clone and if so how long did you veg? what watt light and size of closet thanks im jealous


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

cincykev said:


> bro are they from clone and if so how long did you veg? what watt light and size of closet thanks im jealous


They are from seed and I veg about 5 or 6 weeks. Most of the info is on the first page. I built 2 cabinets. I veg with a T5 in a 30" x 48" cabinet and flower with a 600hps in a 48" x 48" cabinet. You can flip through the journal to the pics of eveything...


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

Well now I am jealous, the girls never told me they would be getting butt naked!!!

Seriously nice looking plants though SL2. I love the kink in WW2's main cola, pukka!!! So I read that you only wished you could have kept the leaves longer...Why? Do you think that has been a detriment to them? I am sure you know that yellowing leaves at the end of flower is a hot topic of the 600...me, I think you have maxed out those plants as much as you can...which is all you need to do bru.

Once again, fantastic looking baseball colas'!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 22, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks Buddha! I bought some scales just for you my friend. You owe me $20 lol
> 
> I would have liked to know the wet weight but since I like to hang the whole plant...
> 
> ...


- hey you toss me a half-eighth of that there WW and i'll gladly give u the 20 bucks for the scale! haha


as for the leaves subject (or lack thereof) that might also have had somethin to do with it lookin like a different strain than white widow, but shit u still got plenty of crystals without full foliage- next time should be even better! 
just make sure to include at least a little nitrogen in flower

alssooooo - not to hijack your thread but i figure this wont distract as we're all busy staring at your girlie's gonads- but you should check out my first grow journal.
it should be an interesting grow if i do say so myself (which i just did) cus im doin a few out-there things with it, such as a hormone redirection to get 4 exact colas and a clone from my 22 day plant
check it out! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/305190-ghettohippie-cabinet-fiesta-white-widow.html


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice harvest skeet, thats a TON of bud you've got there to smoke on!

Now, we just need to keep those leaves a little healthier through the end...but you still got some nice buds!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Well now I am jealous, the girls never told me they would be getting butt naked!!!
> 
> Seriously nice looking plants though SL2. I love the kink in WW2's main cola, pukka!!! So I read that you only wished you could have kept the leaves longer...Why? Do you think that has been a detriment to them? I am sure you know that yellowing leaves at the end of flower is a hot topic of the 600...me, I think you have maxed out those plants as much as you can...which is all you need to do bru.
> 
> ...


Ya see, I tried to tell you man, you were in the wrong room, now these girls here are ready and waiting for ya big boy! 
Thanks D Yea I super-cropped that one. I got the idea from Jerry. Works great. I have trouble on small plants. 
I agree partly with you my brother. My leaves were yellowing 2 or 3 weeks into flower and never recovered, I tried. I think it hurt my plants ability to finish, get over the hump if you will. It was almost 14 weeks!!! By the time I started flushing the leaves were shit and I barely had any amber at all. The buds look good to me and hairs and crystals everywhere but hey I don&#8217;t know shit lol. Also the calyxes did not really pop until the flush and boy did they pop. Checkin moisture and for mold there is a lot of new leaf growth under the buds near the stem, very green but seems to have died out past the bud&#8230;.So basically I don&#8217;t know but I think from reading and experience the longer you can keep your leaves healthy the healthier and more robust the plant will be in the end&#8230;But I do agree with you on the late yellowing especially if you are nearing the end of flower, flushing or are pushing your plant with nutes. 
Ive seen your garden and let me tell you my friend it&#8217;s a thing of beauty!!! kiss-ass
In the end that&#8217;s what its about, finding what works for you, make it fun not a chore, enjoy


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> - hey you toss me a half-eighth of that there WW and i'll gladly give u the 20 bucks for the scale! haha
> 
> 
> as for the leaves subject (or lack thereof) that might also have had somethin to do with it lookin like a different strain than white widow, but shit u still got plenty of crystals without full foliage- next time should be even better!
> ...


lol the weed is free manI will save you one or 2
I am happy with the bud. Looks even better today, drying nicely. After I caught wind of what was going on and added N they hung on but slowly diiieeeeeddddd.. 
Made trimming easy! 
There are so many strains of WW who know what you might find
I have used Uncle Bens topping technique, works great. I almost did it to these but didnt want to cut so low I was ready to GROW 
Man I am sorry if I havent been by your thread. I try to visit everyone that stops byI will def check it out


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Nice harvest skeet, thats a TON of bud you've got there to smoke on!
> 
> Now, we just need to keep those leaves a little healthier through the end...but you still got some nice buds!


Thanks Jerr, man I know and I got the nine coming. They are doing better than these did. 
Damn I need a wholesale jar salesman 

We will man. I am working that yellow leaf thing. so far so good. I will let you know when I know and give ya the low down

Out of all the trees, bushes, roses and flowers I have grown, if the leaves look bad it was not good but maryj its ok
doesnt make sense to me not in the middle of flower still growing 
in the end when the plant is maturing in the last few weeks and those buds are ripening, thinks its dying like in nature,,,, then it makes perfect sense in my little brain


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 22, 2010)

SL2 said:


> lol the weed is free manI will save you one or 2
> I am happy with the bud. Looks even better today, drying nicely. After I caught wind of what was going on and added N they hung on but slowly diiieeeeeddddd..
> Made trimming easy!
> There are so many strains of WW who know what you might find
> ...


haha yea honestly im nervous about tryin it, and your grow definitely made me curious bout what my white widow will turn out like!
as for stoppin by man, im not really expectin much from that thread at the moment cus its only in veg so nothin special really 

in other news, hows the bud?!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 22, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> haha yea honestly im nervous about tryin it, and your grow definitely made me curious bout what my white widow will turn out like!
> as for stoppin by man, im not really expectin much from that thread at the moment cus its only in veg so nothin special really
> 
> in other news, hows the bud?!


Try it and clone the top. The last one I did was perfect but male. Go for it just let it get 6 or 8 nodes and your good...


----------



## dank nug (Feb 23, 2010)

i saw wet weights but no dry weights . beautiful plants by the way! i love the fat ass cola's


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

dank nug said:


> i saw wet weights but no dry weights . beautiful plants by the way! i love the fat ass cola's


Thanks dank I will post them when they dry...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 23, 2010)

cool man.. cant wait to see the dry weight!! I feel like your gonna get a good amount.. you'll be stoned 24-7 for the next few months. lol. I'm happy as shit my White Widow si finally starting to show signs of flowering.. it's all good from here on out.. Just dont think I can compete with your pics man.. lol. those buds u had were madd FAT!! I was just lookin at some of them thinking holy shit!! lol. I feel as if mine are gonna be smaller.. but you vegged yours longer than mine too... But it will be interesting to see the difference between our White Widow's.. since they're from different companies... u said urs were grom GreenHouse...?? I think. idk, I forget, but I thought thats what you said.. and mine are from Nirvana.. 

I got a question for ya... did the White Widow ever have a "Fruity Pebble" smell??? I know a few people on here who grew Nirvana White Widow and said it had a Fruity Pebble smell... and I was wondering if it was only Nirvana's White Widow...? or ALL White Widow.. I never thought of WW havin a fruity smell.. but I LOVE fruity type weed... Blueberry is one of my FAVORITES!! and soo I would be very happy to have my WW have a fruity pebble smell... and if yours didnt.. what kind of smell did/does it have??


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> cool man.. cant wait to see the dry weight!! I feel like your gonna get a good amount.. you'll be stoned 24-7 for the next few months. lol. I'm happy as shit my White Widow si finally starting to show signs of flowering.. it's all good from here on out.. Just dont think I can compete with your pics man.. lol. those buds u had were madd FAT!! I was just lookin at some of them thinking holy shit!! lol. I feel as if mine are gonna be smaller.. but you vegged yours longer than mine too... But it will be interesting to see the difference between our White Widow's.. since they're from different companies... u said urs were grom GreenHouse...?? I think. idk, I forget, but I thought thats what you said.. and mine are from Nirvana..
> 
> I got a question for ya... did the White Widow ever have a "Fruity Pebble" smell??? I know a few people on here who grew Nirvana White Widow and said it had a Fruity Pebble smell... and I was wondering if it was only Nirvana's White Widow...? or ALL White Widow.. I never thought of WW havin a fruity smell.. but I LOVE fruity type weed... Blueberry is one of my FAVORITES!! and soo I would be very happy to have my WW have a fruity pebble smell... and if yours didnt.. what kind of smell did/does it have??


I picked up some cheap digital scales. Ive been reading all this talk about bud mold and it has me paranoid a bit. So I may cut the buds off and weigh them before they dry. Those things are dense. Cabinet seems to be drying good, temp 68-71, 35-42% humidity, constant air flow

Grats on the flowering. Ill have to go check her out

Its not me its the 600 watt light man. More light more bud, to a point. It just depends on what you want to invest. With big lights comes other requirements. Hey man the goal is quality not quantity

I got my WW from marijuanaseeds.nl. I dont know how to describe the smell. Kind of a very strong piney evergreen type smell, on the sweet side a bit. It will get your attention. Its like nothing I have ever smelled before. Never had fruity Pellets whatever so I dont know about thatlol

I hope my BB has a good smell. The Red Dragon is supposed to smell like guava fruit.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 23, 2010)

Whatttttttt!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'VE NEVER HAD FRUITY PEBBLES!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU FROM MANNN!!! YOUR MISSING OUT ON SOMEE OF THE BEST CEREAL EVER CREATED!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Are they for flower or veg? lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the rep R.R.



SL2 said:


> Took these this morning of the bud drying in the veg cabinet.
> Cabinet seems like its going to do a good job of drying..


----------



## br!ck (Feb 23, 2010)

looks sweet best lil box i seen yet


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Feb 23, 2010)

thats going to be some bad ass smoke man.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 24, 2010)

br!ck said:


> looks sweet best lil box i seen yet


Thanks br!ck 



wowisuckatthis said:


> thats going to be some bad ass smoke man.


Come try some for yourself! I have a big fatty waiting on ya 

Samples show promise...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2010)

yea man theyre looking good!! i forgot on ur other grow that u have BlueBerry growing.. what company is that from again?? I wanna get some blueberry soon!! Thats by far my FAVORITE strain!! I've never grown it.. but I would LOVE too!! and I'd love to grow it while I still have my white widow seeds.... cuz maybe I could cross them.. if i do end up doin some shit like that.. and i get a bunch of seeds.. I'll send ya some man.. I'd love to see what u can do with them.. I know you'll take care of them . lol.


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 25, 2010)

can neone help a first timer pick cheap lights for a hollowed out dresser?


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2010)

bgoldwater said:


> can neone help a first timer pick cheap lights for a hollowed out dresser?


depends.. how big the dresser is.. and how cheap are you talkin?? you talkin like $50 cheap?? if so you wanna get CFL's.. theyre those "Energy Saving" bulbs. they're twisty looking.. and you will want the highest wattage you can find. which will probably be about 100 watt-equivelant.. which is probly like 32 REAL watts.. you may be able to find some that a higher.. like 120 watts.. and 150 watts.. but thats about as high as u can find without ordering online.. i know. its confusing. lol. but just look for the biggest bulb you can find. lol.

For Vegging.. you want "Daylight" CFL's which are 6500K.. you can use 5500K as well, but 6500K are better.. they will almost always have a big sign that say "Daylight" on them.. but if you cant find those words.. look for 6500K.. and if u cant find either.. chances are they're not Daylight bulbs.. 

For Flowering you want "Soft White" which are 2700K. 3000K will work too, but 2700K is best. These are the most common bulbs.. soo they shouldnt be too hard to find at all. I think all "standard" bulbs are 2700K. You should be able to find the words soft white or 2700K on the package pretty easily.

As far as where to get'em.. you can get'em almost anywhere.. shaws, stop and shop, walgreens, cvs, home depot, lowes, wal mart... But if I were you I would go to wal-mart. Home Depot/ Lowes have a bigger selection, but they cost a lot more. Wal-Marts good for everything. lol. even other supplies you may need.. 

You can find Clamp lights that work great with CFL's. Its just a holder for the light pretty much.. you can check out my journal in my signature.. I have about 5 of them on my plant, adn so you can see them in action. lol. and see the CFL's too, cuz thats what I'm using, and as u can see, my plants doing great!! Its about $7 for a normal size on, that holds a max of 150 watts.. which is good enough.. they also sell some that are a lil bigger for like $9-$10.. and hold 300 watt max bulb.. jsut in case u find a bulb bigger than 150 watts.

Ok.. thats about it for cheap lights.. lol. Teh price ranges.. soo its kinda hard to give an exact price.. id say a few bucks each bulb..? =-/ If you have an ocean state job lot or job lot ion your area.. check there before you check wal mart.. I found 150 watt CFL's there for $4.. which is a good deal!!

If your looking for more expensive lights.. then check out this website.. they have EVERYHTING you need from lights to soil to nutrients to pots to grow it in.. they sell everything but the seeds themselves... And they are deff the cheapest site to buy anything from.. you will NOT find anything cheaper anywhere else. =) here ya go.. Hope I helped!! 

http://htgsupply.com/


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2010)

bgoldwater said:


> can neone help a first timer pick cheap lights for a hollowed out dresser?


P.S... if you need anymore help just ask me.. or ask SL2... he is very helpful as well. He's the fuckinman!! He built all his cabinets by hand!! And I build mine from carboard boxes and tape.. lmao


----------



## BuddhaBud (Feb 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> depends.. how big the dresser is.. and how cheap are you talkin?? you talkin like $50 cheap?? if so you wanna get CFL's.. theyre those "Energy Saving" bulbs. they're twisty looking.. and you will want the highest wattage you can find. which will probably be about 100 watt-equivelant.. which is probly like 32 REAL watts.. you may be able to find some that a higher.. like 120 watts.. and 150 watts.. but thats about as high as u can find without ordering online.. i know. its confusing. lol. but just look for the biggest bulb you can find. lol.
> 
> For Vegging.. you want "Daylight" CFL's which are 6500K.. you can use 5500K as well, but 6500K are better.. they will almost always have a big sign that say "Daylight" on them.. but if you cant find those words.. look for 6500K.. and if u cant find either.. chances are they're not Daylight bulbs..
> 
> ...


niiicccceee!!
good info man - im stoned and even though i already knew all that basic light stuff i read the whole thing nonetheless, haha


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 25, 2010)

posted by sl2
lol the weed is free man&#8230;I will save you one or 2&#8230;
I am happy with the bud. Looks even better today, drying nicely. After I caught wind of what was going on and added N they hung on but slowly diiieeeeeddddd&#8230;.. 
Made trimming easy! 
There are so many strains of WW who know what you might find&#8230;
I have used Uncle Bens topping technique, works great. I almost did it to these but didn&#8217;t want to cut so low&#8230; I was ready to GROW

well i hoping to find out. i have some gear from tude just in. ww by g-13 fem ,greenhouse bubba kush (fem ? ) reserva privada dna la woman. and what you have looks dank . hope mine turns out like that


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yea man theyre looking good!! i forgot on ur other grow that u have BlueBerry growing.. what company is that from again?? I wanna get some blueberry soon!! Thats by far my FAVORITE strain!! I've never grown it.. but I would LOVE too!! and I'd love to grow it while I still have my white widow seeds.... cuz maybe I could cross them.. if i do end up doin some shit like that.. and i get a bunch of seeds.. I'll send ya some man.. I'd love to see what u can do with them.. I know you'll take care of them . lol.


I wish I could give you a clone. Did my final pruning this morning and through out a dozen or so branches. 

Mine are Dutch Passion from P&M at the tude. I want DJ Short BB and Blue Moonshine. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-mix-seeds/pick-mix-seeds-dutch-passion-blueberry-feminized/prod_445.html

If you order from the tude type 420 in the coupon code and you get 10% off...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> depends.. how big the dresser is.. and how cheap are you talkin?? you talkin like $50 cheap?? if so you wanna get CFL's.. theyre those "Energy Saving" bulbs. they're twisty looking.. and you will want the highest wattage you can find. which will probably be about 100 watt-equivelant.. which is probly like 32 REAL watts.. you may be able to find some that a higher.. like 120 watts.. and 150 watts.. but thats about as high as u can find without ordering online.. i know. its confusing. lol. but just look for the biggest bulb you can find. lol.
> 
> For Vegging.. you want "Daylight" CFL's which are 6500K.. you can use 5500K as well, but 6500K are better.. they will almost always have a big sign that say "Daylight" on them.. but if you cant find those words.. look for 6500K.. and if u cant find either.. chances are they're not Daylight bulbs..
> 
> ...


 
That should cover cfl! lol 

Rock on chb


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> P.S... if you need anymore help just ask me.. or ask SL2... he is very helpful as well. He's the fuckinman!! He built all his cabinets by hand!! And I build mine from carboard boxes and tape.. lmao


You give me too much credit man...But much appreciated...

Nothing wrong with cardboard my friend! 



BuddhaBud said:


> niiicccceee!!
> good info man - im stoned and even though i already knew all that basic light stuff i read the whole thing nonetheless, haha


chb knows his cfl ah. Glad you chimed in cus I dont know didlly about the cfl...





goofygolfer said:


> well i hoping to find out. i have some gear from tude just in. ww by g-13 fem ,greenhouse bubba kush (fem ? ) reserva privada dna la woman. and what you have looks dank . hope mine turns out like that


Looking forward to seeing those man. Esp the BK and LAW!!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

After I removed all the stems I ended up with 84 grams of dry bud. Both plants lost 69% of their weight in drying.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

After removed all the stems I ended up with 125 grams of dry bud on this plant. 

That makes 209 grams or 7.5 oz from two plants. 

Is that a good result 

The 3 jars on the left are Lil WW and the other 4 on the right are this plant.


----------



## RogueReefer (Feb 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> After removed all the stems I ended up with 125 grams of dry bud on this plant.
> 
> That makes 209 grams or 7.5 oz from two plants.
> 
> ...


I would say that is a nice amount to get off of 2 plants...nice work SL2!........


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are a few bud shots:


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

RogueReefer said:


> I would say that is a nice amount to get off of 2 plants...nice work SL2!........


Thanks Rouge, I have no idea what a good yeild would be for this size plants but Im happy.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> niiicccceee!!
> good info man - im stoned and even though i already knew all that basic light stuff i read the whole thing nonetheless, haha


lol. thanks man.. yeaa. i havent been growin for that long.. but I did my HW on every aspect of growing.. especially CFL's.. lol. Sometimes I get carried away when I write. lol



SL2 said:


> That should cover cfl! lol
> 
> Rock on chb


Thanks. lol. I did my best. When I 1st started growin.. I always needed help.. and soo im glad I can return the favors to other noobs. =) I remember how it was.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> You give me too much credit man...But much appreciated...
> 
> Nothing wrong with cardboard my friend!
> 
> ...


lol. na I dont... You deserve all the credit i give ya. lol. and na nothin is wrong with cardboard.. but wood is better. lol.

And yeaa. I deff did my HW on CFL's.. i would zone out for hours and just research Growing and CFL's.. lol.

and byt the way.. those WW buds look DELICIOUS man!!!!!!! Nice Fucking Job!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lol. na I dont... You deserve all the credit i give ya. lol. and na nothin is wrong with cardboard.. but wood is better. lol.
> 
> And yeaa. I deff did my HW on CFL's.. i would zone out for hours and just research Growing and CFL's.. lol.
> 
> and byt the way.. those WW buds look DELICIOUS man!!!!!!! Nice Fucking Job!!


Yea and wood is $$$ to lol

I did the same thing. I was laid off so thats all I did like for 7 months. Thats just me, all in or fold...lol

Thanks brother. Ya know I never thought about what am I going to do with all this weed....and I have 9 well 8 now damn LACxS has a goober!!!  oh and the clones! 

How long before it goes bad? The DP BB has a long shelf from what I read. 

Ill be swimming in buds!!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> After removed all the stems I ended up with 125 grams of dry bud on this plant.
> 
> That makes 209 grams or 7.5 oz from two plants.
> 
> ...


To me heck yea. you rock bro . I say any thing is better than nothing .as far as not knowing what to do with it.smoke it  muuu hahahh lo
seriously tho looking


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> To me heck yea. you rock bro . I say any thing is better than nothing .as far as not knowing what to do with it.smoke it  muuu hahahh lo
> seriously tho looking


Thanks GG I have no idea man, but Im happy with it, could have been better, a lot better...

Its def better thannothing cause I have had nothing many times before! lol

Damn I could get over 2 pounds out of the 8 in there now. Second thought, based on what Ive learned I bet I get close to 4 HA! 

Oh did you catch the LACxS is a male.  

His death looms as we speak


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Yea and wood is $$$ to lol
> 
> I did the same thing. I was laid off so thats all I did like for 7 months. Thats just me, all in or fold...lol
> 
> ...


lol. yea no shit huh... what ARE you gonna do with all the bud?? lol. See luckily I got my girlfriend.. and I know she will gladly smoke it all for me! =D lol. Cuz when I smoke.. I dont smoke that much.. Alotta times I get really bad anxiety if I smoke too much.  It never used to happen.. I used to sell pounds of it when I was a lil younger.. not that im not young now.. lol. 

But then I got caught.. adn almost went to jail for 2 years.. and I was on probation for 2 years.. and didnt really smoke cuz I had drug test weekly.. and ever since then.. wen I do smoke.. I can only take a few hits.. or I get anxiety.. it fuckin sucks. but its wierd. cuz some weed makes it worse than other.. gotta find a good strain that doesnt gimme anxiety. lol. 

But anywayz... the reason i was sayin that is cuz obviously I only need a couple hits.. soo a couple ounces will last me a while.. lol. 

Sadly.. some of my weed frommy last grow went bad.. I had it in a jar.. and forgot about it for a week or so.. adn checked it yrsterday.. adn it was all gray and blue..... COVERED in mold... =-/ and it sucked cuz that was all we had left. soo now just gotta wait for the WW to finish.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lol. yea no shit huh... what ARE you gonna do with all the bud?? lol. See luckily I got my girlfriend.. and I know she will gladly smoke it all for me! =D lol. Cuz when I smoke.. I dont smoke that much.. Alotta times I get really bad anxiety if I smoke too much.  It never used to happen.. I used to sell pounds of it when I was a lil younger.. not that im not young now.. lol.
> 
> But then I got caught.. adn almost went to jail for 2 years.. and I was on probation for 2 years.. and didnt really smoke cuz I had drug test weekly.. and ever since then.. wen I do smoke.. I can only take a few hits.. or I get anxiety.. it fuckin sucks. but its wierd. cuz some weed makes it worse than other.. gotta find a good strain that doesnt gimme anxiety. lol.
> 
> ...


Im sure I will find a use for it. I wish I could give ya a zip. Sorry about that mold. I just went and opened my jars.

Putting people in jail for weed is just stupid. 

I read where Strawberry Cough is a low anxiety strain. There are others I will post if I can find them.
A very productive plant of high value as a medicinal herb. Bred for its euphoric, anti-anxiety high, this mostly sativa (approx. 75% Sativa 25% Indica) produces a comfortable and enjoyable, yet powerful, experience. The plants have long branches, making this beauty a great plant for "sea of green" gardens. Its a very consistent Purple variety. The quality is in the experience, not so much in the yield, which is average.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Im sure I will find a use for it. I wish I could give ya a zip. Sorry about that mold. I just went and opened my jars.
> 
> Putting people in jail for weed is just stupid.
> 
> ...


lol. yea i wish you could gimme a zip too! lol. but wow.. i never knew that about StrawBerry Cough...? I've always wanted to try some.. cuz I like the "fruity" types of weed..

Hmmmm.. I wonder if Nirvana's "RaspBerry Cough" is the same.. well as far as low anxiety?? That would be great!! 

Cuz I love weed! I love growing it, and I love smoking it.. but just sometimes my heart starts racing and I fee like I'm fuckin dying.. lol. and it sucks.. because then other times I'm just enjoyin myself soo much! and I never know what kinda feelin Im gonna get..

Well thank you for lettin me know that.. I'll try to do some research to see if Nirvana's is the same at all... Hopefully it is!!


----------



## fishindog (Feb 26, 2010)

SL2 nice work man I love how it turned out....what size light are you using? and how long did you flower for? Sorry I didnt read the whole thread....


----------



## SL2 (Feb 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lol. yea i wish you could gimme a zip too! lol. but wow.. i never knew that about StrawBerry Cough...? I've always wanted to try some.. cuz I like the "fruity" types of weed..
> 
> Hmmmm.. I wonder if Nirvana's "RaspBerry Cough" is the same.. well as far as low anxiety?? That would be great!!
> 
> ...


Thats why I have a lot of dif strains. Trying to find what "high" I like best.



fishindog said:


> SL2 nice work man I love how it turned out....what size light are you using? and how long did you flower for? Sorry I didnt read the whole thread....


Thanks fishindog Im a picture guy myself...I have a 600. First plant was 12.5 and the second was almost 14 weeks. I didnt know I had a sativa...lol


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice darts old parts!!!






You just need a nice Malt whiskey and life doesn't get much better

Peace

DST


----------



## SL2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks D I have a jug of Crown Reserve. Will that work? lol


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.

Never had that one, but some blended whiskeys can be very nice. 

Rocks or straight up?


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks so helpful im new on the internet and site how do i view your signature? how do i get a signature?


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 26, 2010)

all u gotta do 2 view his signature is look right underneath his postt.. you will see this

*SL2's **Homemade Flower Cabinet*  *Homemade Cabinet Grow*

Then all you gotta do is click on which one you want.. "Homemade Flower Cabinet" or... "Homemade Cabinet Grow"
They're both good.. lol. and as far as making your own.. all u gotta do is look at the top left of the screen.. and click "My Rollitup" and then on the left.. you will see something that sais edit my signature... and there ya go. =) Easy.

​


----------



## SL2 (Feb 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Never had that one, but some blended whiskeys can be very nice.
> 
> Rocks or straight up?


Its very nice. I bet you would like it. 

Rocks of corse.....then straight up lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> After I removed all the stems I ended up with 84 grams of dry bud. Both plants lost 69% of their weight in drying.


how long did you dry for ? and what was the temps like it your drying area ?


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks D I have a jug of Crown Reserve. Will that work? lol



i ll have one on the rocks


----------



## SL2 (Feb 26, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> how long did you dry for ? and what was the temps like it your drying area ?


I dried them for 3 days in the veg cabinet with the carbon filter/fan running (it constantly pulls fresh air in from the bottom) and a 6" fan on low. Humidity was 30 to 40%, temps 68 - 72f. Im still learning this stuff. I think the outside dried a little to quick. I was freakin over all the mold shit. The stem could have been drier but I also hing the whole plant should have taken about 5 days. Stems were dry but did not snap. Once in the jars they moistened back up so I am burbing twice a day. 



goofygolfer said:


> i ll have one on the rocks


Anytime my friend. I have one waiting for ya. And speakin of, its about that time...


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I dried them for 3 days in the veg cabinet with the carbon filter/fan running (it constantly pulls fresh air in from the bottom) and a 6" fan on low. Humidity was 30 to 40%, temps 68 - 72f. Im still learning this stuff. I think the outside dried a little to quick. I was freakin over all the mold shit. The stem could have been drier but I also hing the whole plant should have taken about 5 days. Stems were dry but did not snap. Once in the jars they moistened back up so I am burbing twice a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime my friend. I have one waiting for ya. And speakin of, its about that time...


ok cool . its been raining here so mine got a lil extra moisture so i gooing to let them go for a day or two more . stems not snapping yet though


----------



## SL2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I could have waited a day or 2 more but they edges were too dry, I think...
I would keep a fan going just to move the air around. 
I pulled the buds out on each cola to help those little leaves dry out better and no MOLD! lol 

Where do you dry your at?


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I could have waited a day or 2 more but they edges were too dry, I think...
> I would keep a fan going just to move the air around.
> I pulled the buds out on each cola to help those little leaves dry out better and no MOLD! lol
> 
> Where do you dry your at?


out in da garage i got a hidy room in there


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> all u gotta do 2 view his signature is look right underneath his postt.. you will see this
> 
> *SL2's **Homemade Flower Cabinet*  *Homemade Cabinet Grow*
> 
> ...


how short should i keep it pruned i have a little less than 5 feet? should i change light schedule sooner and make it flower early?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 27, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> out in da garage i got a hidy room in there


Hopefully humidity wont be a prob for ya.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 27, 2010)

bgoldwater said:


> how short should i keep it pruned i have a little less than 5 feet? should i change light schedule sooner and make it flower early?


not really sure.. how big is ur plant? how long has u had it vegging for already?? what size pot is it in? and u r sayin that u only have 5 ft Vertically to grow?? The plant will double in size once u out it into flowering.. some plants triple in size..but thats not always the case.. soo if its like a ft. tall.. then ur lookin at about 2 1/2 - 3tf tall plant. which would be good for a 5 ft. room.. cuz u gotta remember u need room for the lights and stuf.. and theres always a chance it may get taller than that.. yoou never know.. My White Widow plant grew a lot more than I thought it would.. and I only vegged her for 3 weeks......

And if you look at SL's Small White widow plant... that thing was TINY when he put it into flowering..w ayyy smaller than mine.. and then that shit grew into a beast!! It doesnt even look like the same plant! lol Soo if I were you.. I'd flower it soon (still hard to say cuz idk how big ur plant is. lol).. its better to flower it early and have it grow a little shorter than you had hoped. than waiting too long.. and not having enought room to grow it at all...  better safde than sorry man.


----------



## bgoldwater (Feb 27, 2010)

hell ya def better safe than sorry!!! i have not planted as of yet cause im trying to gain as much knowledge as poss. b4 i attempt to fuck something up cause thats prob what will happen. 3 weeks of veg time means 3 weeks from the sprout poping out of soil? how soon after it pops should i start? i am planing on having a small desktop fan in there to hopefully keep stem strong. i am planing on a three gallon planter pot for the grow. just one to start with at first i only need to keep myself


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 27, 2010)

nope in da jars now omg that ppp is smooth as hell i had my first taste today


----------



## SL2 (Feb 28, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> nope in da jars now omg that ppp is smooth as hell i had my first taste today


Tahts great GG

Jerry grows PPP a lot and he really likes it.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Tahts great GG
> 
> Jerry grows PPP a lot and he really likes it.



and kilobit too his grow journal is cool but long lots of info in it . he grows with t -5'salso hes puts gum in his jars to cure so i have tried it in one of mine


----------



## SL2 (Feb 28, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> and kilobit too his grow journal is cool but long lots of info in it . he grows with t -5'salso hes puts gum in his jars to cure so i have tried it in one of mine


Gum? I must have missed that one.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Gum? I must have missed that one.



yep he swears by it. he says that you can put your buds in a little " greener" fresher what ever. and the gum will pull excess moisture out imparting the flavor and smell. i trying a jar right now i ll keep you informed


----------



## fishindog (Feb 28, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> yep he swears by it. he says that you can put your buds in a little " greener" fresher what ever. and the gum will pull excess moisture out imparting the flavor and smell. i trying a jar right now i ll keep you informed


I've used gum before too, did a good job and reminded me of that bazooka gum when I smoked it


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 1, 2010)

thats badass!! i put little slices of banana or orange peels in my weed if its dry (did both last week n it tasted delicious!!!!!!!)
hydrates the weed right up!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 1, 2010)

I may have to give that a try. What kind of gum do you guys use? Bazooka?


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 1, 2010)

bubblelesh melon


----------



## fishindog (Mar 1, 2010)

i used bazooka when i did it...just use whatever flavor/kind you want your weed to kinda taste like


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

Mmmmn, really?^^^^ I just buy Silver Bubble if I want to smoke something that tastes of Bubblegum....sorry, in a facetious mood today, lol.

But back in the day (here goes the Old yin) I remember the old orange peel trick when we were scoring bricks of African or Thai weed...seemed to help keep the bud at a decent moisture level.

Alternatively, if you really want to do it au natural. Keep a bit of stem in your freezer from your harvest. And when you want to add moisture, pop a couple of inch of stem in. Then you will get weed.........that smells, and tastes like.....weed.

Thats my 2 Bob for today.

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Im going to give it a try. See how is smell and taste. 

Hey D some of us dont have a coffee shop or dispensary to pop into for a bud...lol 

Thanks for the "Tip of the Day" DST


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 1, 2010)

what are you growing now?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 1, 2010)

DP Blueberry, LSD, Sharksbreath, Kushberry and Red Dragon in my other thread. This one is done pretty much. Should have been done a month ago. lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

I started a thread on the WW harvest for easy veiwing if you want to check it out...Couple dudes doggin my buds..

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/306396-white-widow-harvest.html


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't mind them especially chitown, they all talk a lot of game but you can never seem to find any pics of their plants
Ironic I would say. Keep up the nice work, they are just jealous of those huge buds


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Tom

He doesnt bother me. I seen him around in other journals allways talking shit about the grow. He is a troll, a monday morning quarter back...lol

But that other dude with like 20 post about the crispy leaves and lack of trich coverage I wanted to whip his ASS. lol He prob has a shity computer..lol

Thanks man. Just wait till the "Great 8" are finished....ha ha ha


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 2, 2010)

lol some don't realize just how much effort goes into do this.i still trying to finish my first grow and looks like you are well into the second .bro just keep on keeping on. as far as white widow goes i hear so much good shite about it. i doing it next and the bk 2 strains 2 tubs got to get it in gear dam dna sour cream is taking the long way home lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> lol some don't realize just how much effort goes into do this.i still trying to finish my first grow and looks like you are well into the second .bro just keep on keeping on. as far as white widow goes i hear so much good shite about it. i doing it next and the bk 2 strains 2 tubs got to get it in gear dam dna sour cream is taking the long way home lol


It does take some time posting all this stuf. We just want to feel apreciated GD!!! 

lol

White widow has been whored out all over the world. 
If the seed coms from a rep breeder then no worries. Dillweed grows GH WW and loves it. 
Read good things about DP WW. I have a Dinafem WW seed. 

I want to try the orginal WW now called Black Widow from Mr Nice  

Plus there is the grower...TaDah! 

That dual tub set up is gonna be the shit man. I bet it works well for ya. 

I hope your SC dont take 14 like my WW did...I feel ya brother.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope your SC dont take 14 like my WW did...I feel ya brother. [/QUOTE]


lol i hope not. but as paul mason says they ll be no weed before its time


----------



## SL2 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol I hear ya...


----------



## SL2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is a preview whats happing in the Great 8 grow if you guys havnt seen it...link in sig 

The "Great 8" 3 wk flower, well some of them...

enjoy...

Blueberry












Kushberry






LSD






Red Dragon












Sharksbreath


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey SL2
I'm kind of late to join in here but I'm glad I found it. Your box is one of the nicest I have seen. Good skills and very well thought out! Congrats on a terriffic thread. A+Rep........Keep it comin! ...Scribed


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey SL2
> I'm kind of late to join in here but I'm glad I found it. Your box is one of the nicest I have seen. Good skills and very well thought out! Congrats on a terriffic thread. A+Rep........Keep it comin! ...Scribed


Thanks EvilM

This thread has come to an end but your more than welcome to come over to my Great 8 grow thread and ride along...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/285526-blueberry-sharksbreath-lsd-kushberry-red.html


----------



## BuddhaBud (Mar 10, 2010)

hey sl2, just flipped over to this thread for some reason even though im already on the other, but just fyi, the great 8 link in ur sig is inactive, but what u copied/pasted to evilmunkee isnt
-im still tryin to figure out how to do mine right


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 10, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Thanks EvilM
> 
> This thread has come to an end but your more than welcome to come over to my Great 8 grow thread and ride along...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/285526-blueberry-sharksbreath-lsd-kushberry-red.html


Thanks....I'll see ya there


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

BuddhaBud said:


> hey sl2, just flipped over to this thread for some reason even though im already on the other, but just fyi, the great 8 link in ur sig is inactive, but what u copied/pasted to evilmunkee isnt
> -im still tryin to figure out how to do mine right


Thanks man. I was changing it up and I guess I fucked it up! lol



EvlMunkee said:


> Thanks....I'll see ya there


Lots of pics waiting on ya EvilM.


----------

